# First fertility appointment



## sammy1987xxx

Hi everyone. 
We've just been referred to the fertility clinic in derby uk and just wondering what happened at everyone's first appointment? I just want to know what to expect? Anyone go to derby royal hospital? 
So scared of procedures and the not knowing what will happen :( 

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Princess Lou

At the first appointments they usually just take blood work and do internal scans to check everything, hubby will be asked to give an SA and then you will be called back for a review appointment where treatment will be offered.

However, different areas operate differently and things might change.

I had had all the blood work done at my doctors office and hubby had already done several SA's but the Fertility Clinic still wanted their own so please don't think that you've already done it (if you have) and therefore won't need them again. Not always tje case.

Good luck. I find it's the nerves that are worse.


----------



## star25

Hi, my dh already done 2 sa's before going through gp,he was asked to do 2 more 6 weeks apart
With me I was given blood test forms for day 21 bloods, tho had to do this roughly a wk before af with guess work as have long cycles,also had blood test form for rubella.had to make a date for internal scan, though already had one thru gp had to arrange another, took height and weight, had an internal and they took swabs at same time to check for infection
When had next appointment he said progesterone bloods had come bk borderline ovulation,rubella ok, no infections from swabs. Scan showed a polyp in uterus and an ovarian cyst which can be sign of endometriosis and as my cycles are 45-75 days apart it probably is this! 
He then said I wi'll be put on list for laparoscopy and at the same time they will do a hysteroscopy to remove polyp and hsg to check tubes, that was ten weeks ago and I'm still waiting for appointment! Can't wait as get all done in one hit when asleep and I will finally be getting somewhere, just so much waiting!!
Dont worry you will be fine, just think of your end goal and every appointment gets you closer!! 
Xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi. Thanks for ur responses. 
I have had the bloods done and rubella and oh has had sa done and he's come back ok. 
How long did u wait for ur first appt to come through??
Xx


----------



## star25

My first appointment with specialist only took a few weeks, forgot to say on my second appointment he gave me blood test forms for day 21 again but this time I had to do it on days 21,28 and 35 and keep going til I got af, luckily I got it day 42! Then I had to do day 3 bloods 
My next appointment is end of Dec but that's coz they're assuming I've had the lap by then so Im probably going to have to postpone it, would have been nice to get results before end of year! 
F2f


----------



## star25

My second appointment was about 4 week's after the first so I had to time to do bloods and scan x


----------



## kas22

Hey nothing to be scared of  I found it exciting as I found we were finally getting somewhere! My first appointment was just talking through history etc but I think every area is different, I think I had to wait 3-4 weeks then had a internal ultra sound then found I had pco! Oh then did sa ( all fine) and then a few months later in feb 2012 I had a hycosy where they check if your tubes are blocked which was not the nicest of things but tubes were clear woohoo! And then in march/ April tried meds and finally got pregnant in October 2012 so sometimes it feels such a long road ( which it is) but you will get there xx good luck xx


----------



## Princess Lou

My first appointment was in October 2010 after being referred 12 weeks early but due to funding over in Northern Ireland, my second appointment wasn't until April 2011. Hubby did (yet another) SA in November and in December we got sent the results so at least we weren't waiting for that. 

At the second appointment I was given Clomid and the review appointment after that came within four weeks but unfortunately my doctor was called into surgery so it was another 8 weeks after that. That took me through to November 9th 2011 where I was referred for a HSG which I got the results for that about six weeks later but some get them straight away and I was put on the waiting list for Ovulation Induction via Injectables and had that appointment November 8th 2012. I was very lucky as AF was due around that time and I was able to start the injections the following day and didn't have to wait with them sitting in my fridge for a month.

Have you looked at the web page for the clinic? You may get some information from there that is specific. https://www.carefertility.com/loc-derby/care-fertility-sc0/page-people/


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Thanku so much for ur replies. 
I get to phone up on Monday to check the referral has been sent. I guess I am excited cos iv wanted to conceive for so long but facing tests is dawnting and admitting a problem. 
It's a waiting game now. I have irregular periods so I guess I will have to go for weekly bloods altho I always know when I'm about to ovulate :) 
Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

hey - i have been refered to the qmc at nottm. our appt with gp was on the 9th nov. got the letter through today for appt on the 7th jan
So quite happy with that time scale thought that we'd be waiting for a couple of months - but with christmas and new year it'll zoom by.... 
So i'd imagine that itll be pretty much the same in derby..... it appears to be hubby that has low and lazy swimmers

But on the annoyance front another pregnancy announcement on FB...... bit emotional about it - but on the positive front we're on the road to getting properly assessed.....


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yes I think it will be about the same as its care fertility at Nottingham aswell is it. Waiting is so hard. How long have u been trying xx


----------



## lilyV

I'm having more tests that the previous posters have listed. I'm super pissed bc I feel they're making me run in circles. Tell me something new already. Ob/gyn said consult was gonna be about us hearing what options we have. instead we're going to be running around for two months doing various tests. so pissed.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

What tests? My doctor did lots of tests before the referral. 
I hate this waiting but it will all be worth it. Best things come to those who wait xx


----------



## lilyV

ugh, Sammy, for your words to God's ears...

I have the fs rant on pg17 of my ttc journal. basically, lots of blood work, ultrasounds, physicals, diagnostic cycle monitoring, endo sampling, lipid assessment, 2 sa for dh, 1 dna sa for dh. that's all to be done (i'm skipping the endo test, f that) before the fs f/u in jan. I don't *think* i left anything out..


----------



## mizza1987

Hello, We've been referred to the LRI in Leicester. We saw our GP back in october. we then did an SA (count good, motility borderline, morphology borderline) and had all my bloods done on both day 3 (normal) and day 21 (also normal!) we had to have all this done twice though as they lost the first batch of our specimens. saw GP yesterday and he's referred us and he gave us the choose and book forms so we've booked a provisional appointment for December 28th which we just need to wait for the hospital to confirm they have received our referral letter from the GP. feel a bit weird about it all tbh, my mum has PCOS and i've always assumed that that was what was wrong with me. have been really tearful today having been told that everything's normal with me! hubby thinks i'm a bit weird! xx


----------



## lilyV

glad to hear things are good on your end (physically). there are a lot of options for you available even though DH has maybe some sperm issues. gl!


----------



## pcsoph2890

sammy been trying for by the time we get to the appt will be 17 months.....

i prrsonally dont thibk that it is just my hubbby that has a problem. i think as the average is 12m sperm per ejac and he has 10.98m he isn't that low.... the rest appears to be good.
my theories are:
1) we are not doing it enough at the right time - dont even get me started
2) im not ovulating each month - even though i always get ewcm
3) what swimmers i have cant get to the egg as im blocked up.....

excited to see what happens. I have just received a questionnare to fill out whi h we have to take with us - asks when i started periods, how long they last for, lenght of cycles. He has to answer whether had mumps, undescended testicles etc.
They said for us to prepare to be there for 3hrs, so id imahine theyll do all the bloods, sperm sample again, then discuss what results we already know and the options open to us.

Sad to say but excited about going and getting the right info from the horses mouth as they know their stuff rather than our local GP who knows a lot about everything but not the finer details....

Sammy keep me posted on ur journey!!!!!


----------



## mizza1987

we've been trying for 16 months now. i work with a lot of women and they all seem to get pregnant straight away! 2 girls from work yesterday rang to tell me they were pregnant within the first month of trying. hard not to be down about it all sometimes - especially when they ring you and tell you kinda feels like they're rubbing it in. will keep you guys updated as things progress. baby dust to all xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi guys Thanku so much for the info. Unfortunatly my gp is messing us around and sill hasn't sent the referral letter :( he sed he would within 10 days now been three weeks. I have to phone back tomorrow. Major bummed out right now. Feel like we will be waiting forever for the first appt. they don't seem to understand how hard it is when it's been so long already! Rant over :( oh sperm is in normal range with everything so it's me with a problem. Irregular cycles should have told me it would be. I'm so mad at the nhs. Even wanting to go private to speed it up :( could sit and cry right now. :( just started Agnus castus tablets anyone had any luck with them? Keep us all updated with how it's going ur end xxxxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

sammy1987xxx said:


> Hi guys Thanku so much for the info. Unfortunatly my gp is messing us around and sill hasn't sent the referral letter :( he sed he would within 10 days now been three weeks. I have to phone back tomorrow. Major bummed out right now. Feel like we will be waiting forever for the first appt. they don't seem to understand how hard it is when it's been so long already! Rant over :( oh sperm is in normal range with everything so it's me with a problem. Irregular cycles should have told me it would be. I'm so mad at the nhs. Even wanting to go private to speed it up :( could sit and cry right now. :( just started Agnus castus tablets anyone had any luck with them? Keep us all updated with how it's going ur end xxxxx

it was aboubt a month for us to get the letter, so don't panic too much.... just try to think its christmas - time will fly, thdn new year then you'll have your appt..... thats how im thinking. just goi g with the flow this month knowing come jan we'll be on track to offically knowing how bad we are......


----------



## sammy1987xxx

A month! That sounds so long!! Thanku for ur info uv been great xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yeah but it'll zoom by. Think xmas new year, then by the time everyone back to work you'll have your appt.....
Make the most of this christmas with your other half..... that is what i'm planning on doing..... with the hope that this time next year we'll be a family.....


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I got the appointment 7th January!! So excited and scared lol xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

ha brill - same date as mine at the QMC...... 

Will have to compare notes when we get back!!!!

See I told you you' d get your appointment!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

What times urs at? How weird is that. We can def be buddies going through the same thing at the same time xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

2pm..... the other letter they send is is a questionnaire about General Thu vs and says to allow for a 3 hr appt. So hopefully they will go through the results they do have and then do more testing then discuss what is available for us. Then wait for the other results to come back and going back at a later date!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Mines at 2.50! We can countdown together. Did all the basic tests come back ok? Where r u in ur cycle? I'm hoping for clomid due to irregular periods. 
R u temping? Xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

I'll be CD 13 on that day. I'm on CD 8 today, just about to enter my "fertile" period"

My tests have come back fine so far, i'm pretty much bang on time each month - give or take a day either way. It seems the hubby as a bit of a low sperm count. Altho my doctor was pretty unhelpful to be hinest and couldnt get us of the room quick enough, and didn;t explain what each result meant. But his doctor explained it a bit better. he has 10.98m per ml, and think that his motility is above average.... but as GP's are jack of all trades and master of none - waiting for the doctor at the clinic to tell us in more detail what they mean....
Troubls is hubby is very into his excessive sports, my which i mean marathan running, swimming and cycling - and he knows that this must have some detrimental effects on his swimmers.... but we'll broach this subject with the specialist, as spending 1 hrs swimming then 8 hrs on a bike, then running a marathon all in one day - plus the hours upon hours of training he does beside that a week cannot be good for his nether regions... Also he drinks quite a bit of coffee too (he does have decaff tea and coffee at times, but he needs his kickstart in the mornigs) - but our doctor said that this has no effect, but this is contradictory to what i read - again something to cover with the specialist.
On average 25 day cycle, and ovulate roughly day 11/12 each month if i go my EWCM.
I did temp - but to be honest i gave up last month as it never showed ovulation, so just stuck by EWCM. I did do OPK, but then got complicated when at work, as peeing into a pot, got a bit difficult to explain when walking to the loo with the pot. Also got too hung up on dtd at the right time and temping/testing - thought i was getting too stressed about it all which didn't help matters....
I'm due to ovulate on the 11th/12th of this month, so trying to get in as much as possible. We are both getting over colds this month tho - but see how we go.

Had a right wobble the other day, as neigbours one side have baby twins, the new next door neighbours is 4 months pregnant. Every celeb annocing they are pregnant, Kate and Wills pregnant, people at work announcing their pregnancies all over FB and detailing each bout of sickness and movement they get... all got a bit too much and had a right woe is me moment. Then we spent a week at Centre Parcs where everywhere we looked were kids, babies and children... probably not the best place to go when TTC!
but snapped out of it pretty quickly as no point dwelling on things that we have no control over yet...
Which makes me quite excited to be going and seeing exactly what they say to us.
Althou at work in a dept of 12 people, one couple had IVF sucessful, another IUI as his swimmers were doing the backstroke in the wrong direction as he described it, and another on clomid - all sucessful... so whatever they throw at us, i'm sure we have all bases covered at work, so there is always someone here i can talk to about it as they have the t-shirt to proove it!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

In still reading but no word of a lie I'm on cd 8!!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yes the cycling on its own is pretty bad let alone everything else :( 
My cycles are irregular had a 31 day cycle last month which is great. As month before was 45. Iv started taking angus castus and spearmint tea. Right now I will try anything lol. 
I'm glad uv got ppl to talk to I don't know anyone who doesn't fall preg at the drop of a hat!! I know what u mean preg news is everywhere. Really bums me out. 
Oh swimmers are all good so kinda worries me more about the apt. 
I didnt have any ewcm really last month so iv said wer going to bd a lot more often just incase. Luckily he doesn't mind too much. Bless him. They don't really understand when Theyv got to do it Theyv got to do it lol. 
Did ur letter say fertility gynaecology unit? Oh is wondering if iv been referred on my own? Surely this isn't the case? I think I need to tell someone now as its so hard keeping it in xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

re the letter - no idea what dept it said - just fertility clinic at QMC.

We are going together to our appt, as they need to speak to both of you and you have been refered as a couple, so i would say both of you need to go to make sure - nothing worse than just you going and they need both of oyu - or call them up before to see whether it's just you or both of you needed!

Re the cycling not too good i know - but if he didn't train he'd go crazy..... but see what the specialist says - least he's in winter training, so not as much as he is used to, so we will see whether this makes any difference or not!


----------



## Zebra2023

I have just got back my results after a long wait, it goes surprisingly quick. At first when I got my appointment through, I had to wait 6 weeks. I was like really? Next minute I was sat in the EPU getting my results. Still waiting on one set of bloods as I had them done later, have to wait a month which isn't so bad as the first time.

I hope everything turns out ok for those who are going through tests :hugs:


----------



## sammy1987xxx

We will go together just it all worries me over active mind lol. 
It's been really nice speaking to someone so close and with the same appt date lol. Hope u keep me updated with ur progress and ur ups and downs. Maybe exchange email address? I'm not sure if u can send messages on here? X


----------



## pcsoph2890

oh definately keep each other posted - nice to know in a strange way of someone else doing what i'm doing at exactly the same time .....

Have had ewcm past two days - but hubby just wanted to "hug" last night. Not too worried as we bd'd the night previous... Kinda thinking this is last chance to go au natural without any offical intervention....
Will see - but he's already saying he has a headache - honestly it's like role reversal sometimes!
Normally i O day 11 or 12, and today is day 9.....


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I think itl def be last time for us natural. 
How frustrating that u couldn't bd last night!!!! What's the deal with that? 
Ur lucky to ovulate so early. 
Bd is actually meant to help headaches according to research lol. 
U must be so frustrated :(
Wer going to start properly trying Wednesday which will be day 12 gives him a little rest lol. Then go every other day Ish until I have ewcm. Or positive opk. Altho last month I had no signs really so hopefully that was a one time thing. 
How long u been trying? Is this for ur 1st? 
X


----------



## pcsoph2890

yes very frustrating and annoying!!!!! I get very upset at times.
I've tried telling him I'll be fertile - doesn't work, tried keeping stum - doesn't work. Tried seducing him, he's tired, achy, late off work and hence late to bed and I'm asleep (ie 1-2 am), or ill!!!
So yes get a bit peeved with him and haven't quite worked out how to broach it with him without laying the blame - bearing in mind the problem looks like him so far..... its not that hard surely to have sex for 5 days running???? it's been like this the past 4-5 months now..... So each month I can write off.... 
last night he went to bed with a headache, but then aged on his phone with a game til late.... give up at times!!!!!
yes it's our first ...... been trying for come Jan 17 months.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I don't understand. Surely he wants a child as much as u do. It gets to my oh at times because of how irregular my cycle is and means it ca be longer. But 5 days wow some men want it that often anyway lol. Luckily oh doesn't objective too much. I think u need to broach the subject lightly. How does he expect to get u preg? I really feel for u. 
They don't see how stressful it is for us. Oh says it stresses him but surely it isn't lol xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

I know think I will if af comes! Just surprised him in shower sorry if Tmi....... so we may have a chance this month...... I just don't think he really understands the cycle we go thru. you can only get pregnant thru a small window. but I don't want to be . patronising to him, so got to tread lightly.
Yes he does want kids, very badly ..... but with most men they probably think they know the female body but in actual fact know very little.

Just wait till AF is supposed to show and broach it then..... Dec before the hospital appt!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Atleast uv got a chance this month then. No such thing as too much info when ttc and in forums lol. 
I show oh websites and things at the beg to help him understand and then he looks into things so its reassuring to know he wants to learn more. 
He will have to do it on demand for the clinic espc if u iui 
Did his results come bk lower than normal? 
Xx


----------



## HBrockmyre

Just a recommendation...always ask for a copy of your medical records with every appointment. Due to human error, important info can be lost that may hold up proper fertility treatment. In addition, it's easier to seek out second opinions at any point in time if you don't need to request that a copy be sent to a new office. Second opinions are so helpful, even if you get a great first impression of the first clinic your visit. It's smart to be prepared. I see it all the time as a fertility acupuncturist. I work in San Diego where there are over 5 clinics. Getting copies of records is important from the start.


----------



## pcsoph2890

yeah...
Volume 4.6 in the next column is 1.5mls
initial count million/ml 8.5 average is 15 million/ml
Progressive motility has been given as 28% then i think the average is 32%, 
rapid is 22% and average is 20%, 
total mobile count 10.948 average is 12m
viability is just marked " - " on both counts
normal fernons 6% average 4%
antisperm antibodies blank our side and <50% - 
To be honest the doctors haven't really explained what the results mean in great detail. His doctor explained it a lot better than mine when we went together, my dr just wanted us out of the office as soon as possible), then hubby then explained it to me. His doctor said the results are not that bad.... so he felt a lot happier after that, think he came out very deflated from my dr appt... So to be honest waiting for the clinic to explain in better detail what each result means. So we know exactly what we are looking at and what is average and what possibly can be done to improve things - if any. The comment at the bottom said Oligozoospermia - which is low sperm count
I still have EWCM today, so might try another night of trying to get him to dtd, then we might have a bit more of a success this month 

Apparently reading a newspaper today says that today is the most fertile day to conceieve - more babies are conceived on this date than anyother throughout the year!!! You never know if i am able to get hubby to dtd then could be more positive!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I can't post the pic of oh analysis. My doctor went thro them quite well. Urs ha some detail on that we didnt. 
Can't believe I'm wishing Xmas away lol. 
Hope u get to bd this evening xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

well that's what is annoying, cause each region do their results in different ways and call them different things..... So unless someone has exactly the same printout it's hard to know what they all mean......

I'm hoping to bd too tonight - got a big bit of exam earlier.... and he isn't at work tomorrow either..... So fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Good luck :) x


----------



## pcsoph2890

thanks!!!!!

Quite happy that time is ticking by quite quickly this month now!!!!

I'm a bit more confident we hit the mark this month, but would've liked to have one more dtd - but it's all done now.... So just got to wait and see now!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

23 days left :D think I'm not far off ovulating. I think going by cm. :D xx


----------



## mizza1987

I got my letter in the post this morning :0) 2 weeks today for us! am really excited about the appointment though to get the ball rolling :0) xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

should be a good 2013 for all of us fingers crossed! One way or another we' 'll find out what is happening!


----------



## mizza1987

really hope so!! :0) hubby and I have said that we reckon we'll be having a 2014 baby but hopefully pregnant by this time next year. xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Exactly what I hope too...... it will be our time to announce the news to friends and family too!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Down day :( still waiting to ovulate. :( I'm losing the will :( 
Looks like il be on for our first appt hoping there will be no internal :( 
Hope the tww is going ok xx


----------



## mizza1987

sucks doesn't it. I ovulated late this month so AF not due now until 31st December :0( xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Its such a rollercoaster ride xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

well , I'm not sure we did enough this month to get a bfp.
But resigned myself to the appt, so don't feel too bad. Only got to wait til the 26th to see af again.....
The days are slowly to king away. So that's good. Booked the day off work, so not rushing around on the day!


----------



## Hubbabub

Sammy1987- I had irregular periods and was trying for nearly two years! We got referred to the fertility clinic and on my first appointment he just talked about history etc... He couldn't do internal as af came that day! But he sent me home with clomid 50mg and we got pregnant the next month! So don't be scared I was but that got the job done lol good luck to you :)


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Thanku so much gives me hope. How irregular we're they may I ask? I'm losing the will say 23 today and temps still low xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

looks like AF is about to start for me..... having early signs of spotting! 

oh well roll on the 7th!!!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Ur not out until she's here tho :) not long now tho :) will def be on that night to let u know :) xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

yeah..... but it's wierd as usually i get really sore boobs the week leading up to AF. But the past couple of months nothihng whatsoever, and then no spotting - then a sudden gush of AF.
Now i just got a little pink stainage when i wiped - nothing really to write home about. If i'm right she'll come full blast on boxing day.
Least if she does come on time, that'll means at least i can have some fun on NYE/NYD to bring in the new year - unless hubby doesn't get off work late, which is an almost certainty


----------



## mizza1987

No signs of AF for me (due NYE) but got a nasty cough and cold but surviving on minimal paracetamol (just incase!!) got out appointment in the morning so will pop back and update you all about what they did/asked/happened! Getting a bit nervous now but visiting family still so they are distracting us! Hope you all had a good christmas? xxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hey MIzza,

Yeah thanks for that - will be interesting to know in advance what will happen - especially as you are not too far away from Nottm & Derby!

I'm ill too, so loading myself on paracetamol, but AF just finishing no worries for me there... Jusdt too tired to do anything with hubby at the moment as he is ill too - just seems we get better from one cold to come down with another.
Think a lie in tomorrow will do wonders though!

Good luck for today!


----------



## mizza1987

Back from appointment. They did our height and weight, then we sat and chatted about our medical histories and how long we'd been trying, what kind of things we'd used (OPK's etc) then he did some swabs from me (not that bad!) to test for STD's - routine apparently. 
Now he's referred us now for an ultrasound scan and then a hyser......gram thing that basically checks whether the tubes are patent with dye. has to be done in first half of the cycle so hoping that they can do it this cycle. we did plead with the department and shall hear on monday whether our pleas were successful, if not we won't be able to have that done until February cycle. he reckons all this takes about 8 weeks and then we go back for all the results and they'll then decide what is best for us with regards treatment options. they're also sending hubby for an indepth sperm analysis :0) all in all not that bad! oh and stupidly tested when i got home (just incase) and BFN! xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi. Had a lovely Xmas thanks. Did u? Glad uv not got any signs. Fingers crossed :) 
Third day of positive opks today so glad :) 
How was ur appt xxxxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Sorry didnt refresh page before u sent !!!! What a fool. Will read and reply now :( xxxxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

It will be interesting to see if we all have different experiences being at diff appts. 
Iv had all std screening when I was referred. 
It's going to be a long journey I think. I won't know at our first appt if this cycle was successfull. Do u think they will do a internal if ur in tww? 
I found a page where ppl wrote there first appt experience and everyone's seemed so different. Is Loughborough part of care fertility xxxxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Meant to say diff hospitals. Really not with it!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## mizza1987

LOL we could all go to the same appointment!! It is part of Care Fertility, we've been referred to Leicester. They don't do the scanning in the gynae department apparently so have to wait for the radiology department to write to us. they did cervical swabs and i'm 12dpo so don't know about scans? 
I agree, it's going to be a LONG trip I reckon. Still thinking pregnant 2013, baby 2014 in my head though!! :0) 

xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Has oh had sperm analysis already? And having to do it again? Iv been referred to gyno cos sperm is normal. I thought it would be to fertility clinic. 
Pcsoph finally had my letter. There is no questionnaire just personal contact details to fill in! Looks like its different already xxxxx


----------



## mizza1987

hubby did the sperm analysis already but the motility was only 27% (normal 50%) so they're sending him for more detailed ''swim analysis''. we were told that we have all the stuff done at gynae clinic and then we go to fertility clinic. we stood outside the fertility clinic looking at the door and hoping :0) xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Fingers crossed for all bfps this cycle :) xxxxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Oh sounds interesting. bloke at work who's had iui said they do hiv tests as well..... So that'll probably what they test for!
Sammy good you got the etter - yes difference already, but if it's you they know already is the "problem" it might be different anyway. where as with me it s possibly just the hubby, so I'd image they'd do the same as mizza and check I'm not blocked, but I'll be dpo 14 by the time I go so whether they would be able to fit us in sooner otherwise it' 'll be the next t cycle for us too!


----------



## pcsoph2890

should say cycle day 14 when we go to our appt!


----------



## lilyV

mizza1987, your visit read very much like my visit.


----------



## mizza1987

Thankyou :0) we've had a letter this morning with our next appointment for 1st March. Hoping for call today about HSG and still waiting for USS letter. AF started yesterday (boo hiss boo) so having my day 3 bloods done at work tonight :0) happy new year to you all and lots of baby dust! 2013 shall be our year :0) xxx


----------



## mizza1987

Just to let you know......HSG booked for 10th January x


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Brill it's moving fast for u :) happy new year. I'm 3 dpo so taking it very easy tonight xxxz


----------



## lilyV

mizza, I didn't have an HSG. I had a SHG. GL on yours and happy new year!


----------



## mizza1987

Happy new year! Does seen to be going quick. I'm cd3 today so had some bloods done at work this morning before coming home from the night shift! There's been no mention of a SHG so do they do either or? Hubby is taking his swimmers tomorrow for a more detailed analysis to look specifically at motility as the previous sample was only 27%. Here's to 2013 sticky bfps for us all!! X


----------



## lilyV

my ob/gyn ordered only the SHG. After two failed Clomid attempts (and crying in the dr's office), ob referred me FS. FS was very surprised I haven't had the HSG though she didn't order it and I guess it's bc I had the SHG.

GL to us all w BFPs!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

typically the week when I've been in my fertile period been floored by flu and acute sinusitis - So on antibiotics, pAinkillers. So good job hubby has left . Me alone to sleep for almost 4 days solid.
least if the fertility clinic weigh me I've lost 7lbs over the last few days through no eating!!!
Roll on Monday!!!!


----------



## mizza1987

Have moved my HSG to next wednesday (due to uni on thursday) am getting more and more scared about it as time ticks on. really worried about the results - even more so that some people have said they didn't get any results on the day!! my follow up appointment isn't until March 1st so if I have to wait that long it'll drive me mad :0( hoping we get a letter really soon about the ultrasound and then can ring them and say we've had everything done so can we come back sooner please!! xx


----------



## lilyV

mizza1987, so you'll get the f/u in march. try to look on the bright side that you've already come this far. you should be closer to the bfp then ever before. *hugs*


----------



## pcsoph2890

Can't believe that my fertility appt is tomorrow - quite excited about it now.
I just good luck happens in three's - sold our house yesterday after it being on the market for 15 months and must be about 50 viewings.
Husband has part of his job promotion on Thursday too.
I'm just hoping 2013 is the year for us when everything slots into place for us!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Good luck. I think ur there now. I'm just getting ready for mine. Xxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

well...... we were both weighed and height take to check our BMI's were within the set limits - both fine.

Then the consultaton with the dr.

In essenance i'm 28 in april and time is ticking on. I am on the low side of progestrone - not bad but 'could' indicate i am not ovulating. My levels still rose during the cycle so least they rose!

Hubby is on the low side of sperm. But everything else seems to be ok.

So he has to provide another sample which will get washed to see how many viable swimmers he has.
Once this done we will have another appt where we will discuss whether we go iui or ivf straight away.
I will have my tubes checked to make sure they are ok and not blocked - then we'll be sent off for what ever is more suitable for us.

We get one free IVF cycle and at my age has a 40% chance of sucess, they only implant one egg, the rest will be frozen. Then we would have to pay for them to be used each cycle it takes to get pregnant.

I think i was expecting them to say just give it another 6 months. But it seems so much unlikely for us to get pregnant naturally or via what ever method.

What will i do if we don;t get pregant, how will i cope with this, how will it effect our relationship. Can i deal with never being a mother after all i have wanted children since i was at comprehensive school? I held out waiting for the right man, he comes along and things against us!
I actually cannot imagine us now having children and me being an old woman childless with cats! Am i strong enough to cope with this?

So hubby hopefully doing his sample in the next week - so we can get on with the decisions we have to make.

Sammy - hope yours went OK??


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi
Don't think like that. They can help you. They can give u proestegen to take to help u maintain pregnancy. I know exactly how you feel though I feel like my mind is blowing. 
We had our bmi done. Oh sperm is fine so no need for another. 
I have to have a ultrasound they are phoning me with the date. I also am having the X-ray one and that will be in the next 14 days. 
I have to have day 2 bloods as they were missed. 
When those results are bk we will have clomid to help my irregular periods and my next appt is 18th march!!!!! Long long time :( when all tests are done I'm going to phone up and see if there's a cancelation. 
Iui or Ivf nearly straight away is positive as it doesn't waste more time. 
I'm 10 dpo so the tests will all be done in next few weeks. 
I hope your ok and not feeling to down xxxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

it's like waves that hit me. It's the small % if ivf and iui working and the what if it doesn't work.
I don't want to be a person that keeps trying and getting into major debt through extra cycles. how will I cope if it doesn't work? 
it's ffrustrating that there is nothing we can do to change things but at the Same time it's liberating knowing there is nothing we can do either!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

40% is a good old chance. And u have nothing to lose with the first try. U need to think positive. 
Nothing good came from a negative thought especially on something that we can't change. U will have a better chance I think as they will be implanting a egg for u rather than depending on oh to be in the mood xxxx


----------



## mizza1987

I felt the same after my first appointment. I broke down and cried last night about the HSG and what happens if that's bad? I've not let myself think about what happens if we can't have a baby but hubby is already on about adoption which I don't know if I could do. 

I have friends who've had to have progesterone to maintain a pregnancy so know that that can be done :0) seems that they will do a lot to maintain a pregnancy but are limited in actually helping us get that way!!

Seems we're all in the same boat. got my HSG tomorrow. xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hope ur hsg goes ok mine is in the next 14 days got to wait for 1st day of period then get a appt within ten days xxx


----------



## mizza1987

will report back afterwards :0) hope they sort you out with an appointment. they told me that I wasn't allowed to have sex between the beginning of AF and the appointment and it's killing me!! can't wait for tomorrow to be over with - seems like such a foreign concept to me - trying for a baby and not being allowed to have sex!! roll on tomorrow night!! xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

So gutted. Day 2 bloods will be done tomorrow. Every month I symptom spot and get disappointed. Xxx


----------



## mizza1987

hugs hon, i'm exactly the same. spend my life watching symptoms and being disappointed it seems. xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Got my appt for the 18th jan. seems horrific I then wait til the 18th march!! Hope it goes ok for u xxx


----------



## mizza1987

my follow up appointment isn't until march 1st either. I guess they do it for those who've missed the window of opportunity with their periods to have the HSG done. xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Mine was just the next available appt. I will ring to see for any cancellations after all procedures are done. R u having the ultrasound one aswell? Xxxxxx


----------



## mizza1987

yes i'm still waiting for an ultrasound appointment, might chase that up tomorrow. HSG was ok. bit uncomfortable but all clear (whoop whoop whoop!) have had my day 2 bloods done earlier in this cycle so hopefully can get ultrasound appointment soon! xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Did they say they will call u? My doctor sed they won't be able to tell much whilst ur there?! Xxxx


----------



## mizza1987

the doctor said they'd write to me with an ultrasound appointment. the HSG was really interesting thou as could see all the pictures on the screen and the doctor told me at the end that it all looked good and pointed out what was what! xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Just had a bath and I watch my iPhone in the bath - watched on BBC3/4 fertility clinic - God talk about making me more depressed about this situation!!!!
but it was quite informative about all th processes we as women have to go through and watching their emotions and that describes ed by th guns Dr was bang on and made Me feel less alone!
But we have just sold our house and offer accepted for our new house so at least that has kept me occupied and I haven't had the time to think about getting g pregnant. I'll have all the things to plan for theme house so quite excited about our new house.
Just got to wait for the hubby to give his sample which will be next week due to his shift pattern - so then 5 days later we can get the tests results and then see what option will be best for us


----------



## mizza1987

Good luck!! Congratulations on the house!! I can't wait to move! We are saving like crazy!! I'm still feeling crampy from the HSG which is a bit uncomfortable but hoping it stops soon! X


----------



## pcsoph2890

hope ur feeling better soon - when should you hear the results???


----------



## mizza1987

they told me there and then that it was all fine and showed me the pictures and what bit was what. otherwise i reckon we would have had to wait for this appointment. he did tell me before he started that if it was bad he couldn't tell me what it meant and what the next step was though. feeling less crampy now :0) starting night shifts tonight though and they always make me feel crampy and rubbish anyways so roll on monday morning!! have got an appt now for the ultrasound scan on Jan 28th but follow up now isn't until 22nd March as consultant is on holiday!! but we have been told we can ring to see if there's any cancellations! hubby and i have been talking and since things look more positive now, we might just wait until end of march and see what nature can do for us between now and then since we're both more relaxed about it now.xxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yeah.... must admit since we had the date for the appt I have felt more relaxed about it all, not tempt, opk just gone with the flow.
this month I was laid up with flu (yes real flu not just a cold) that when I was fertile. as had ewcm literally dripping out of me, we managed a day before I think I was due to circulate.
although I never symptom watch my nipples,are slightly more sensitive than normal - but think I'm imagining things!! nothing else is tweaking my suspicions. only 7 days til AF arrives!!!!

just need the hubby to make that appt to drop off his sample so that we can see if he has improved or just to get the ball rolling with checking me out internally!!!
Will jee him on tomorrow night to do it!!!

glad your feeling better too!
btw - what job do you do with working night shifts - both myself and my hubby work shifts too?!


----------



## mizza1987

I'm a nurse, work in ITU :0) my hubby is a teacher so works normal hours! i'm on CD 15 at the moment, should probably ovulate friday ish so long way to go for my cycle but we're ''getting back to basics'' and putting some romance back in and having date nights instead of just having sex to have a baby!! :0)


----------



## pcsoph2890

good idea.... after awhile it does seem like having sex is just for one purpose, and the romance and fun goes out of it!
we''re both police officers, I don't work shifts, but hubby kind of works them - although no full night shifts which is always good!
hubby is going to try to make the appt for his sample on Friday, which means it'll take 5 days to test so we''ll have to go back for results then see what happens with us then!!!


----------



## SKP

My first appointment is on March 4th.
Altogether that would be 9 months to have the appointment, 5 months for the call, and 4 for the booking.

Extremley nervous, hubby tested above and beyond for SA; that was 2 years ago. 

I been temping, using pre seed, day 3 and 21 tests on certain months. And just finished my 8th round of Clomid.going natural this cycle ( no Clomid)

Also did an HSG 2 years ago, and 2 ultrasounds and an internal. All clomid really did was regulate my cycles.

And im definietly bding at the right times and more. Im very intuned with my body.

One doc said I have some sort of blockage, the other doc said not really. No sign of PCOS or endometrioses.

So Im pretty much at wits end until my appointment with the fertility specialist.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Soph took two weeks for oh sa to come back for us. 
Don't be scared skp it really was ok. I'm going thro the tests uv already had so ur ahead of the game and all out appts are march too. 
They will help u. If ur hsg came back ok then no blockages!
Did u see the baby makers on bbc? 
Xxxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I have irregular periods too. Did clomid give u 26 day cycle? Oh will have to do another sa if it was two years ago xxxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

yes did watch it made me feel less optomistic about the success of it all...... in fact watched it and I did cry thinking that my chances of becoming a mum was getting more and more remote - but hey ho.... 
I hope sa does come back after two weeks as on a course at the no and wouldn't be able to get time off to go to the hospital.... but what with the house I'm so relieved to have that to think about, otherwise I think I'd be going insane inside my own head....hard enough when I'm on a course about child abuse and watching and learning things that happened to baby P - breaks my heart to listen watch about it all.

oh well back to house stuff to keep me occupied!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I cried my eyes out they were realistic tho I needed to see that. They portrayed 1 in 4 being successful. Hard to watch but it was interesting xx


----------



## SKP

The hsg was horrible, the technician had alot of trouble. And I could only see one side that was filled with the dye.But yet they say the hsg was good, but one doc says i have a blockage and one dont :S


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hsg tomorrow. I'm literally so scared!! Read about how bad if is :( xxx


----------



## mizza1987

Honestly it's not that bad. I was so scared before mine. I took 2 paracetamol and 2 ibuprofen before I went and all I had was some cramps in my back and then some stomach cramps the next day. Good luck xxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

speaking to a lady at work today, she went down the ivf route. first go unsuccessful, she reckons due to they put her on a low dose of drugs.
second go unsuccessful too.
then she had a really long heavy af - she described as her insides coming out for 5 days so she had to take time off work as it was that heavy.
she then went back as she thought that something was wrong with her cause of the bleeding and wanted to get tested before she gave it a last try and she did a pregnancy test as they always check they aren't pregnant before she started the testing and lo and behold she was pregnant naturally.
She thinks that her insides had a right old release of old stuff which caused to get . pregnant. 
She was ttc for 7 years, and gave herself until the age of 40 to see if it w poo wild happen then she'd give up ivf and see what would happen......

kinda gave me hope and I'm hearing lots of people my age who do get success through ivf (if that's what we have to do) so I'm trying g to feel more positive about it all. But it got me again and had to gulp back the emotion about it all!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Thanks mizza can't stop panicking. 
Pcsoph r u going for tests? Anytime soon xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

hubby has to get his arse into gear and make an appt for another sperm sample. until then and they have the results back nothing further can be done....

bloody frustrated about it all at the moment. AF is due as I am getting a bit emotional feel like all I have done over the past two weeks is sold the house, after doing 50 viewings, plus the two hours cleaning beforehand. sorted the new mortgage out, sorted the survey, solicitors, etc, and all he moans about is that the house is listed as an end terrace rather than a semi detached. No thanks for doing all this, finding the house and getting everything sorted, all he's happy about is that once he gives his sample his role is done, what happens to me is irrelevant (well it's what I feel like today) I'm just trying to contain everything- sorting out our future home, whilst trying not to think about this fertility issue...... feel like I'm a little pressure cooker about to explode.
think I need to have a good cry on my own tomorrow night when he's at work to let it all out! plus a bottle of wine to myself to drown my sorrows too!!!!

as you can tell having a right woe is me moment!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hope he's made his appt now. Hope ur baring up. It's a shame they couldn't do routine tests on u at same time as I'm sure ul need to have them before Ivf or iui to rule u out. 
Just got back from hsg with the all clear. It was fine I felt nothing and it was a amazing experience to c on the screen. Nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## mizza1987

glad it all went well for you sammy x
pcsoph it sounds like you're having a really rough time at the moment :0( my hubby didn't get it about the tests I had to have done until I told him exactly what they do and he was then a lot more sympathetic and understanding xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

he made the appt 29th Jan - it was the earliest they could do...... So least I can get my course out of the way. I was told today that my work allow time off from.work for ivf and tests etc!!!!
had a bad day today got upset a few times, looking forward to large glass of wine and steak tonight!!!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Sammy glad all went well too!!!!
hopefully as soon as saying comes back we can see what the deal is with me!!


----------



## mizza1987

wine and steak sound very good!! i'm working all weekend so on snow watch as its coming down thick and fast! also am now 2DPO so no more drinking for me for 2 weeks (don't know why I bother really!!) i've just done garlic stuffed chicken with salad and new potatoes with crumble to follow :0) i'm not sure if my work offers time off for anything relating to TTC. They gave me a night off for my HSG though but trying to keep it on the QT at work. xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Oh I don't bother with not drinking after dpo. I hardly drink anyway, and each month I think there is no chance so what the he'll.
AF arrived today had an argument with hubby last night over an open window - stupid eh... and it's now still going on, he was supposed to finish at 5am sent me a text saying he'd be really late off. when he did get in and come to bed I said I thought he'd be later that 7am and he just flipped saying wasn't 7am late enough??? Sometimes I just want to get a saucepan and hit him round the head with it!!!!

just not good when I'm feeling extra emotional about this fertility issue and what I'm going to have to go through for all this, in fact I'm really scared. scared of how I'll cope going through it, during it and after it if it's unsuccessful, when he is happy all he has to do is wank into a pot and his side is done, and said all he wants to know is what he has to do. So feel a bit on my own at the moment and that when I try to explain how I feel he'll just be "get a grip".

on top of this the worry with the house move, money to do with the physical move. I'm the kind of person who needs to know what money is due on what day etc so I can plan round it!!!!

just having a bad week and in particular cannot stop thinking about things Sony mind is just racing at 100mph.....

sorry just needed a rant!!!!


----------



## mizza1987

rant away hon - that's what we're here for :0) it's perfectly normal to be scared - I am absolutely petrified about having gone through all this and there being no baby at the end, hubby has been quite pessimistic but he's now working on being more positive.
xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

was doing some research on which fertility clinic . to go to - think I know which one I want to go to, which seems to have . higher rate of success too...... So did something positive that I can do something about!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

U going private?


----------



## pcsoph2890

No the Dr said we could choose which clinic we want to be treated at. we' 'll have ournhs treatment there and if need be carry on there privately too. Care fertility at nottm business park looks quite good and people who I know who have gone through th I vs there highly recommend it!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Derby is care too. Hope oh analysis goes ok is it on the 29th? 
I rang for cancellation today but no luck xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yeah, me too. apparently it should take 5 days for the results - so . a . matter of calling for an appt I suppose afterwards to discuss them, so at least my tests can get started and I'll get them done sooner rather than later so that we can get cracking with everything, as only got couple of months left of being 37...... I know it doesn't dip the day you turn 38 could be before or later etc but it's my way of giving us the best chance!!!!

yes it's Care fertility - looks like it has a good success rate, but cause i'm on the cusp of 38 the results drastically dip!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Have you got any links for care success rates? 
I had all my tests within 2 weeks but now have another 8 weeks to wait for results appt so atleast a little bit of it is quick xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Just type in care fertility Nottingham and it'll give you the results for different techniques they do, dependant on age, live births, implantation etc......


----------



## awifey

Can I join you all? Just had my first appt. this last Tue. Dh is due to go for SA on Sun. I'll have to call af d1 for d3 blood. Been trying year and a half, living in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Wow I so want to holiday where ur from. 
How was ur first appt? 
X


----------



## awifey

It was ok. The place I'm going is German. She did a pap and a Trans-v ultrasound. She said the uterus and ovaries looked fine, saw follicles. She said that show I'm about 80% of the way good. The other stuff she'll have to check later, insurance purposes. 

She also made it clear that dh must get SA. He finally has an appointment! 

I will have to call on af d1 to make appt. for blood draw on af d3. Insurance will cover some testing, not all. 

In about 2.5 weeks will go back to her with husband's results and to see what my results are. :). It's a waiting game at the moment! :)


----------



## sammy1987xxx

We have to wait until 18th march so that's really good x


----------



## mizza1987

that sounds really good!! i'm not going back to the clinic until the 22nd march - first appointment was on 28th December!!! I'm having my ultrasound on monday and then it's a waiting game! xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

We can wait it out together. :) x


----------



## awifey

I am happy things are starting to move...I got really lucky, I almost had to wait until the end of Feb. but there was a last minute cancellation I was able to take. :) 

Everyone here gets healthcare, what it covers differs. All the facilities are...different too. Almost no doctors here have English as their first Language. :/


----------



## pcsoph2890

I just hope after hubby sa wash we don't have to wait long for the result appt then an appt for me to be tested for my tubes...... Just annoying it took hubby so long to make his appt!


----------



## awifey

Ya, what is with dhs wanting a baby, getting frustrated when it doesn't happen quickly, and then not wanting to do their part quickly! They have it easier, too. ;)


----------



## sammy1987xxx

My oh was slow at getting his appt cos he was scared but now it's over he's a rock. 
He gets frustrated occasionally cos of my irregular cycles and having to keep bd for long periods but so far he's been good at keeping up with demand. 
Think he sees how much I'm trying to get pregnant so he's trying too. 
It's not the nicest of things for our oh to do so bare in mind there scared that they will be told they will not be able to have children just as much as we r. 
He works with a woman who's partner has been told he has no sperm and that they are going to try and wash it and rescue any if there is any to rescue think that made him realise it happens to everyone just normal people xxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yeah, my hubby doesn't want anyone to know what we are going through, but a few of my close friends know and sister and mother - I cannot do this alone with only hubby knowing. but then he is the type who doesn't show his emotions, but becomes ill when he bottles things up!
So he doesn't know anyone personally that I know of who is going through the same.

when talking to my mum today she said that she got pregnant straight away with my sister, then 3 months after she gave birth she was pregnant with me. my sister is a fertile egg producer (call her and her husband super egg and sperm)!!! So kinda makes this a bit more gutting.... but hey ho can't do anything at all about it - trouble is his appt is on Tuesday, I'm now entering the fertile period, so gonna try to bd tonight then nothing til Tuesday night then will try to seduce him again then! couldn't have come at a worst time!!!

But hopefully after this I can get cracking whY what needs to be done with me and move things along a bit more as it'll be all about me!!!


----------



## awifey

pcsoph2890 said:


> Yeah, my hubby doesn't want anyone to know what we are going through, but a few of my close friends know and sister and mother - I cannot do this alone with only hubby knowing. but then he is the type who doesn't show his emotions, but becomes ill when he bottles things up!
> So he doesn't know anyone personally that I know of who is going through the same.
> 
> when talking to my mum today she said that she got pregnant straight away with my sister, then 3 months after she gave birth she was pregnant with me. my sister is a fertile egg producer (call her and her husband super egg and sperm)!!! So kinda makes this a bit more gutting.... but hey ho can't do anything at all about it - trouble is his appt is on Tuesday, I'm now entering the fertile period, so gonna try to bd tonight then nothing til Tuesday night then will try to seduce him again then! couldn't have come at a worst time!!!
> 
> But hopefully after this I can get cracking whY what needs to be done with me and move things along a bit more as it'll be all about me!!!

My mom had it the same...easy! No clue on the sis, she is not in a relationship and plans on never having kids (we'll see). 

Sucks those two important things are at the same time! I told dh he had to wait two days and now it is being really hard to get him to keep his hands to himself!


----------



## pcsoph2890

well just getting big clumps of ewcm. opk argumentative I hope it stays negative until tomorrow night, after hubby has given his sample.
but my blobs already quite tender this month and not yet ovulated!

strange!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

My opk turned negative today after two days of positive. Bd wed fri sun and today so fingers crossed. 
What day r u on? Hope oh is more up for it this month ;) x


----------



## mizza1987

I had my ultrasound yesterday but they said I had cysts all over both ovaries :0( lots of tears yesterday afternoon but feeling better today - I have a problem for which there will be a solution :0) 12dpo today :0) not testing until AF actually late! X


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Aw I'm sorry. They will be able to treat u and help u :) fingers crossed for bfp. Is ur LP 14? X


----------



## awifey

Dh's SA 0 sperm cells. Am down and out.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

0? None at all? :( xx


----------



## awifey

sammy1987xxx said:


> 0? None at all? :( xx

Not one was found. 

He will quit smoking and cut down on drinking to see if that helps at all, so in three months will check again, but zero bodes poorly for anything.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Is he taking zinc? Will u both consider a sperm donor. Atleast u have a explanation I guess x


----------



## mizza1987

awifey i'm sorry to hear that. sometimes though they make the sperm and then there's a blockage and they can't be released and if this is the case, then can take sperm directly from the testicles and use ICSI. my friend is currently undergoing this with her husband. 

My LP is 14 days post the first peak on my CBFM. I have been naughty and tested and there are two lines but i'm not yet believing it!!


----------



## awifey

sammy1987xxx said:


> Is he taking zinc? Will u both consider a sperm donor. Atleast u have a explanation I guess x

I just started him on vitamins since hearing the news. Too early to discuss other options than quitting smoking and reducing drinking. 

I have no clue how he'd feel about donor, like I said, we just found out and are in shock.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Mizza iv just been looking up chances of preg after hsg and its quite common!! I so hope u r!! Will give my inspiration!! 
Awifey I hope what mizza sed is a option xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

What test did u use mizza xx


----------



## mizza1987

Frer. X


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Pink dye? X


----------



## mizza1987

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1708269-ic-day-12-post-cbfm-peak.html 

both an IC and the FRER are pink xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Omg that fr is def positive I'm so happy for u. 
Congrats. Praying for a sticky one for u. 
Xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

How long have u been trying now? I def think the hsg helps. I hope it helps me too xx


----------



## mizza1987

thankyou :0) 18 months now. i'm still not believing it. waiting for hubby to get home and am pacing up and down!! i thought we were out this month because the peak on my cbfm came 3 days after the hsg and we hadn't had sex from the day before the period came and then until the peak. reckon maybe we had too much sex!! xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Any symptoms? X


----------



## mizza1987

none at all. just a bit bloated. that's whats creeping me out at the moment. i'm so scared. xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Iv got my fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## lilyV

*awifey *- I'm so sorry about your dh's sa results

*mizza1987 *- congrats hon


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Have u done another test today x


----------



## awifey

Still got blood draws...had to do day to instead of three as I can't get there in time tomorrow.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

My FS sed that two is fine too. Good luck xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Awifey - so sorry to hear the news, but as Sammy said there is hope yet, and it does only take one (yes i hate that phrase, but it is true) Give it time to sink in - keep going with the tests on you so you have a whole picture of the scenerio.
Mizza - so happy for you! I'm one month behind you, so fingers crossed.

Although i have strange symptoms this month. I have just O according to OPK and CM. But i have already quite sore boobs - strange as usually get them a week before AF or after O, never before!
AF was quite strong this month, so it wasn't as if it was just a show, or spotting.... Great that i'm going to have to go another two weeks with sore boobs, that will only get worse!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I have just ovulated to 2-3dpo so can wait it out together. 
Boo to the sore boobs already. My temps think I'm 2 dpo but I think I'm three. Just hoping the hsg works for me too. Any updates with ur tests pcsoph xx


----------



## mizza1987

i did another test this morning and it was darker, been out today to get a ''test with words'' for tomorrow morning. got everything crossed for you lovely ladies xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Sammy - nothing yet - hubby did his SA on the 29th, so probbaly be next week when we get the results. Have to attend in person to get them and discuss what is next.

My body just seems so out of sync this month.

watery cm days 6/7
ewcm days 8/9/10/11
positive opk day 10 (still getting ewcm and on day 12 now - possible two days after O)

My boobs have been tender since about day 6!

We bedded on day 10, when OPK showed positive, as couldn't bd any earlier as he had to abstain for 3 days before his sample, so was hoping we gave it a good chance this month... Might try again tonight as still getting ewcm today... but opk shows negative. But already think hubby will say he is too tired as he was up at 6am to go swimming and at work til 10pm!

Think that night will be the best go this month!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Is this it's second sa? 
His swimmers could still be alive even if u haven't ovulated yet. I normally ovulate the last day of ewcm. 
Hope the tww goes fast for both of us. Xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

iPhone changed oh to it :( meant ohs sa xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

yes second sample - this time it is being washed to see how many viable swimmers he has after all the dross has been removed.

The first count was 10.98 million per sample. If less than 10m after the wash it'll have to be IVF, so i'd imagine that it'll be that route, rather than iui.

Re O - i haven't done OPK's for a few months now as i felt upset if hubby was too tired/at work and we didn't dtd. Neither do i temp anymore, as got annoyed with all the conflicting results, no baseline, OPK positive and ewcm present, so thought it was a bit misleading. Just rely on ewcm now.
I'll try to seduce hubby again tonight and see what happens as still having ewcm today.

It's just the boobs that are wierd this month. Past few months no sore boobs and af just appeared with no spotting as a lead up - so quite bizarre that they have started early - was thinking i had O mega early, but body signs say otherwise and OPk as well! I O quite early anyway usually day 10-11-12. But my total cycle length is between 24-26 days, pretty much bang on each month. LP is the same each month 13 days.... so pretty regular each month without fail.

Oh well now in the TWW now, so long wait now! Fingers crossed as Mizza got caught in her 18th month we might be lucky i'm in my 17th Month TTC now.... those little swimmers and egg ahve to meet up soon surely!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Lets hope the witch is a no show for us :)
I'm hoping the hsg helps as with mizza. 
I can't even imagine a bfp anymore it's been such a long time since iv been hopeful. 
It's on my mind everyday at the moment. Don't know what to do to pass the time. 
I think u should try tonight if u can then u have covered it just incase. But how weird about the boobs. 
When's ur next appt? Mines a life time away. 
I need to get used to waiting as funding is a waiting game. 
Xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Ha same with me the thought of having children just seems so remote now, and harder to imagine now.
But yes it's on my mind all the time - esp where i work too, i see som many children/babies being mistreated and the awful parents who are THE MOST fertile people even when they drink, take drugs etc... very frustrating!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

:( oh no. Would love that job tho. 
Sick of watching Jeremy Kyle and all the children who have children!! So frustrating xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Mmmm the people on JK is who i deal with day in and out! Can't watch it as it's like being at work all the time!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Read up on the boob issue - and apprently it is sign you are about to ovulate.
So signs good this month that i did O.
But didn;t manage to dtd again as he was "too tired", so only managed it once this fertile period - so yet again not holding out any hope this month that that once worked!
So now got the tww to get through.
Hopefully the sa results will come through so we see whether they are better/worse/the same as last time.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I'm hoping for better results. Has he cut down on training much? 
How many dpo do u think u r xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Nope he's full on training again now, hence the being tired, achy. Think the doc saying it doesn't affect him has given him the all clear to get back into it.
Think I'm going to have to say to him next month we need to have sex more. For 4 days can we go for it and give it a good go. I've put off saying it now for now 18 months. At first we were at it even every other day, but now perhaps 5 times a month which means we are not even giving it enough tries.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yea I had to say that two that whilst I'm ovulating we need to go for it. 
I think cycling does harm sperm tho! 
I hope he understands xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

I reckon I'm 2/3 days dpo if my opk was positive on the 29th, but ewcm was still present on the 30th.

Will be due on 14th Feb! And I'm usually bang on time roughly 24_26 day cycle.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Think I'm due the Sunday before v day. What a day to be due tho! Xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

well even he said the his cycling must affect the quality/quantity of the swimmers - but the dr said unless he was cycling as much as Lance Armstrong then it doesn't affect it - he's not that bad, but cycling for 80 miles, then running a marathon straight afterwards can't be good for his swimmers, the heat alone and the jostiling the sacks go through!

Right in the past i told him i was in my fertile period and he said that as i said that it put him right off and totally unromantic, and did the opposite of wanting to dtd. So since then i have not said a thing and just tracked and tried on my own - pretty hard when it is just one person trying all the time.
Just gonna have to be blunt with him and see how it goes - hopefully we'll be in the new house by the next time i am "fertile" so a ploy could be to christen each room..... he seemed quite excited about having a new en-suite with this two man sized shower (as he described a sex shower!) so you never know.

My boobs are still tender tho, so looks like they'll stay this way until AF shows in two weeks time - oh the joys!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I must be quite lucky as my oh knows that he has to do it when I'm fertile he does get shirty about it when we fight about him going out or away when it falls lol. He's fairly good tho apart from when it drags out. But he sed when wer on clomid we'l have to do it everyday :) 
I hope ur in the new house xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

You lucky thing - trouble is hubby is a stubborn so and so at times. So he'll stick to his guns even if he is in the wrong, just not to loose face.
but the talk will have to be done - surely dtd at least 4 days on the trot isn't the hardest thing for him to do?

Oh well - now i've O the pressure is off now and there is nothig more i can do about what hasn't happened.


----------



## pcsoph2890

eurgh,

my boobs are geting really painful now - and got another 9 days til AF arrives - boy aren;t i lucky!!
Makes me think i'm out already, so now just on a countdown to less painful boobs!
Gonna call the clinic tomorrow to see if the results are in for hubbies SA.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I read a article about sore boobs in the tww comparing and getting a better understanding around it. Il try and find it. 
I'm due sun/mon time. I presume it's another failed cycle even tho hsg cycle. I don't have any symptoms. Oh wants us to start testing at about 10 dpo!!!! 
Let me know about oh sa?! Xx


----------



## tulip11

Hi
I had blood tests on cd 22 , as cd 21 was sunday...today I had an appointment with GP in order to discuss tests results she said that my blood tests all are normal but Progesterone level is 27...According to her it should be above 30 so then its regarded as normal so she said that I am on borderline may be I dont ovulate or according to her I dont have enough eggs...but she referred my DH for SA which has done today...so ill probably get results tommrow or within one week..GP said that if my DH results come out normal so she ill refer me to fertility specialist after which they ill decide but she said that probably they ill prescribed me fertility drugs...


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hey Tulip...

Sounds similar to me....

Although as my boobs hurt before i O, which is apprently a sign body is ready to O which i have never had before (i always get ewcm, and positive OPK) so another thing to say that i did OPK..

My fertility dr said that he liked it to be above 30 as well, but did not tell me what i was score wise.
Hubby has given his second SA, so will call tomorrow to see when we can go and get the results and see what will happen to me and probably have a HSG to check my tubes etc!

I have a whole list of questions to ask the dr when i go back though, including questions about my levels and how will/do they check whether i am ovulating or not?


----------



## pcsoph2890

wah hoo -called the clinic today we have an appt tomorrow at 11:15 to discuss the SA results, and see what will happen to me next dependant on the results. Plus can ask all the questions I have thought of since our last appt!

Excited but at the same absolutely bricking myself, as i know how upset i got last time (more of a delayed reaction)


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Let me know :) xx


----------



## tulip11

yesterday my DH had SA test...so on Friday we ill get his results I hope for the best....


----------



## sammy1987xxx

10 dpo bfn :( x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Looks like it's gonna be ivf for us.

His swimmers are Neill, but not many of them after the wash. Iui would be pointless and the sister said ivf would be the best chance.

Actually fine about it - scary what I'm going to have to go through - but we'll go with the flow.not e expecting much


Fillip - interesting thing the nurse said was that the Dr bases the blood tests based on a 28 day cycle. So if you have a longer or shorter cycle the levels will be taken on the wrong day.
My bloods showed 20 and she said that if I had them taken on day 21 I was too late in my cycle, it should've been day 17/18. So not too worried about that.

So we have chosen the clinic, so should probably be about 3 months from now until we do a pregnAncy test to see if it has worked or not!!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Looks like I'm out af seems to be coming a week (yes a week) early. Was hoping the pink I saw on the paper was implantation bleed, but it looks like I am having the build up to af coming. Bit gutted this month.can't be bothered to test as its inevitable she is coming painful boobs, cm has disappeared!
Just can't understand why she is coming so early?? I'm only on day 20, of what is usually a 24-28 day cycle!!!!!

I've told hubby he probably needs to tell his mum what we'll be going through with ivf, as I think it's not good to keep it from them and I think we'll need their support whilst going through it! And I know if people start to talk about isn't it time we started having babies just easier not to have to explain why we aren't pregnant. As I find that is the most awkward thing to explain and embarrassing for those asking too!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi. Will be a hard conversation for him but it has to be done. 
Sorry to hear af symptoms have arrived. Has the witch arrived. 
I have af symptoms too so she will prob be hear today making my LP of 11 days according to charts. Second month running. It's always been 13 -14 days tho 
Aren't our body strange. Xxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Well dtd last night and it looked like I was about to start, but nothing so far today. Boobs still tender tho....
My lp is always 13 days... So that is always pretty consistent. As is my ad. Pretty much guarantee that I start when I'm due to start!
I would test, but I've missed morning urine to test, so will see what shows on the tp today and might test tomorrow and wait for the disappointment confirmed!!!!
Just wish pmt symptoms were totally different to pregnancy symptoms.... makes these weeks like a ticking clock to af arriving!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hope it's good news for u x


----------



## pcsoph2890

We'll see - not expecting bfp.

To be honest the thought of being pregnant now or having a child seems more and more distant and getting harder to imagine now!!!! Think it's a way of your body prepping you for the worst case scenario!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I'm out. Did u test x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yes negative too! But officially nit due til the 14th solutions like my body is holding out til then as nothing more has happened spotting wise!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Definitely out for me too. But thank God as couldn't cope with these boobs any longer - so relieved to get rid of the pain and swolleness of them for another month. Plus as I have quite a small bleed may mean come the 14th can have a bit of fun again!
Plus the nurse told him we need to dtd every other day - so was glad that was mentioned, so going to make sure that we do that esp leading up to the fertile period. Ad plus I just want to enjoy each other before it gets all clinical, test tubes, Petri dishes etc.


----------



## swatipunshi

Wanna join your thread ...:flower: Had my first appointment with the Doctor today ....:happydance:...i started my AF today so she took my blood test today and also on the 21 st day and also DH will go for a .:spermy::test:

I am so as we have been TTC from last 11months waiting for the test results .Going to be a long month. Anyone else had their first appointment or want to share their feelings and journey of TTC..:hugs:

I am happy atleast we will know what the problem is..:kiss:


----------



## tulip11

swatipunshi said:


> Wanna join your thread ...:flower: Had my first appointment with the Doctor today ....:happydance:...i started my AF today so she took my blood test today and also on the 21 st day and also DH will go for a .:spermy::test:
> 
> I am so as we have been TTC from last 11months waiting for the test results .Going to be a long month. Anyone else had their first appointment or want to share their feelings and journey of TTC..:hugs:
> 
> I am happy atleast we will know what the problem is..:kiss:

Hi wc.. we are also waiting for SA results. I had done my blood tests all were normal but progesterone level was 27 means I am on borderline we have been ttc since 14 months. GL with your tests.


----------



## swatipunshi

tulip11 said:


> swatipunshi said:
> 
> 
> Wanna join your thread ...:flower: Had my first appointment with the Doctor today ....:happydance:...i started my AF today so she took my blood test today and also on the 21 st day and also DH will go for a .:spermy::test:
> 
> I am so as we have been TTC from last 11months waiting for the test results .Going to be a long month. Anyone else had their first appointment or want to share their feelings and journey of TTC..:hugs:
> 
> I am happy atleast we will know what the problem is..:kiss:
> 
> Hi wc.. we are also waiting for SA results. I had done my blood tests all were normal but progesterone level was 27 means I am on borderline we have been ttc since 14 months. GL with your tests.Click to expand...


We will get all are reports by 7th March so their is a long wait....:cry: GL to you too for the results .......:hugs:


----------



## pcsoph2890

Girls the time soon zooms by honestly!

're the bloods see what I said a few comments above- make sure that the bloods a tee e done on the right days. Day 21 are based on you having a 28 day cycle, if you are shorter or longer that 21 day needs to be adapted, as it maybe taken too soon or late. Which is what happened to me. I have a 24-26 day cycle so my 21 day bloods should've been taken around day 17-18 - my bloods came back as 20, so really under but the nurse said that's probably due to it bring taken too late for my cycle!

But welcome to our little group, each of us so far seem to have different issues so good to have lots of things covered!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi everyone. I agree time flies by. Hoping u all get good results xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Got my appt at the clinic again tomorrow for FSH and AMH (hormone testing and internal scan) also blood tests for HIV, hep b & C.
The need these doing on cycle days 2-5 - so just on day three now, so called yesterday and they fitted me in tomorrrow.
Then consulation again on the 18th March to start the injections/nasal spray to start/stop my cycles.
It's zooming along now!

Altho now the issue of getting the hubby to get his bloods done, as he can;t come with me tomorrow for my tests due to prior committments, and doesn;t like having needles put into his arm - needless to say he is not getting any sympathy from me on that front after all i'll have to go through! - not before he had a go that these tests didn't fit with his shifts at work - so i snapped back that i was not waiting for months for me to get tested just so it fits in with his shifts or when he is off, or when it suited him! Least i can go myself and know how i am looking inside etc. But was thinking it's likely to be a bit messy surely as i'll be mid bleed - oh well.....


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Let me know how it goes. My appt is 18th march too but that's to see what wer doing next and review all tests. U will know if ur internal is ok immediately. Xx


----------



## mizza1987

The lady didnt tell me about my internal scan......until I got annoyed with when we started asking me if my periods were regular over and over!! She was muttering a lot too which was really irritating me so I told her so!!! :0) hope all you ladies get some answers soon xxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

All my internal scans were good - everything looks to be in good working order!

Hubby got to have his bloods done - then just to sit and wait until our appt on the 18th March to hopefully start things.

Told everyone at work in my dept, they were all interested in what happens and they keep telling me of success stories at the same clinic - guy in my dept had icsi and successful on first go!


----------



## lilyV

*pcsoph2890*, sounds like you're going to a really good clinic, gl!


----------



## MrsG30

had an appointment with FS yesterday, I had all my vitals done, they told m to lose a bit of weight but i'm not a concern to them. Hubby has 4 lots of bloods done and goes back on 5th march for a details SA.
In the meantime we should receive a appointment for urology within 6-8 weeks.
Consultant was very nice but i ave to say she didnt seem too worried and said second SA is very important. I'm not letting that allow me to think the result will be different. She advised us there is no wait for IVF but the tests done by Urology are hugely in demand and the wait for any "op" for sperm retrieval is 6-9 month after we have been to urology 
most shocking part was i we get to that stage and there i no sperm found at all there are no donors and the average wait for one is 24 months!!!! apparently since the law changed in 2005 no one i donating. 
Hubby asked about using a known "donor" and although she didn't brush it off completely she said its not a common thing to do???

overall we know the ball is rolling but i those timescales are right this is going to be a long miserable waiting game 

any ideas/suggestions? xxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Sorry bit confused, do you know there is no sperm, or are you just thinking worst case scenario?

Just wait until the results come back, it only takes them to find one swimmer for ivf to work as you'd go to icsi method.....

My advice wait til all the results are back, speak the the doctors and see what the next steps are - it's all too easy to get carried away with the what ifs, and maybes when going through this. You need hard facts once they are known then you know what direction specifically you as a couple need to go Dow !


----------



## sammy1987xxx

How's it going pcsoph? X


----------



## flou

Hi ladies could you give me some advice? We have been ttc since April 2011 and last summer went to the GP as after 15 months we hadnt conceived. DH had an SA done which was fine and i had 2 cd 21 blood tests done to prove i ovulate which it seems i regularly do. So GP referred us to the fertility clinic. Whilst on the waiting list we managed to conceive after 19 months ttc. Unfortunately i had a mc at 6 weeks and it was almost the next day after the mc a letter came from the hospital to say i had an appt with the fertility clinic. I spoke to the GP about it and he advised to postpone the appt. We went today for our appt and they have referred us back to the GP. I do try to take the fact that i managed to get a bfp a sign i can get pg but because we have been pg they do not want to do anymore tests at this time and to give it another year! We have been ttc for 2 years next month and it seems as if i have to wait another year before i can get any help. They were reassuring that they see no reason why we couldnt have a baby naturally but after nearly two years i am feeling very frustrated and depressed about it. I dont really know what to do next i feel that i am in limbo.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi. I wouldn't accept that. I really wouldn't. 
I know how u feel with the disappointment. We haven't had a bfp so can't relate on that. U need to speak to ur go again and say that u need referring again that waiting another 18 months for a bfp isn't right. I don't really know what else I can say but go back. 
Gp and FS have both been good with us so far fingers crossed. X


----------



## lilyV

*flou*, I'm sorry your fs clinic gave you the boot, wow, I thought they'd want to help anyone who came knocking on the door... anyhow, I would recommend you track your o day and bd right around it (if you aren't doing that religiously already). I'm in my first cycle of monitoring w the fs clinic and after they trigger me to stimulate ovulation, I am to bd once the next night, and again the following night. no more. I figured this might help you..


----------



## flou

Thank you lily. I will try that. Funny enough the month i did get pg we were both really busy and ruled out that month. We only bd 3 times. I normally O on cd18 and we bd cd 14, 16 and 17.


----------



## River54

Just noticed on ff how many cycles we've gone through already.. apparently we are on cycle #19, and we still have yet to get a single bfp...
We went and got a referral to a fs back in sept. After paperwork delayed, we were told in oct that our first fs appt would be the beginning of April 2013...they then called to delay it a couple more weeks....
So, we are actively trying every cycle, but so far, no hints of anything. Can't wait for the fs appt coming up next month so we can figure out what is going on. Tracking cycles, it seems I O every month, and are fairly consistent...

Not sure what to expect the first appt. They did mention I'll have an ultrasound regardless of where I am in my cycle. Do they just talk over everything? or do they immediately order tests as well to start figuring it all out? DP is wondering if they'll ask for a sample right away or have some timing? How long have any of you had to wait from the first appt, to either getting a bfp or at least some answers?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

My first appt she asked lots of questions and assessed what tests I needed. I got sent straight for hsg and ultrasound and a blood test that the go had missed. Oh already had sa done and they wer happy with the result. 
Next appt on march 18th to get next steps as most tests told me there and then what results were. Literally counting down. 
Have u got a date in April? Urs may be diff to ours cos ur in Canada. 
Keep us informed xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Sammy, just waiting g for the next appt on the 18th.
Hopefully after that appt they'll start me on the injections as I'll only be a few days away from day 21 when they shut me down. So fingers crossed!

At work they have promotions going, but I have decided not go for it, the stress of completing the apicatoion form, waiting g to see if I got through the papersift, then the interview which will all coincide with the ivf and I can't risk the stress affecting me. Gutted in a way that I have missed an opportunity this year as the money would help, but it'll come round again next year. This at the moment is more important!

So not only ivf I have moving house and deciding whether to go for a job promotion - talk about brain swirling all the time!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Bet ur counting down like me. Make sure u let me know as soon as uv had ur appt. what time is urs. Mines at 3. 
It's a shame about ur promotion as long as uv made the best decision. 
I have put off finding a new job for 18 months because iv been certain every month that il get preg now I regret it cos I would be settled in a new role. 
I stopped my life for ttc but I'm trying to undo this now. Booking holidays and stuff cos it may or may not happen. Hoping that medication to force normal ovulation will help us get preg but I'm not so sure. Maybe il be 6 months behind u going for Ivf. I hope both our journeys work xx


----------



## River54

Yes, April 17th is our appt... so just waiting.


----------



## pcsoph2890

2pm is our appt.

I decided not to put life on hold as this might not work due to my age it's about 35% chance..... bit I could be within that you never know someone has to be!!!!

It's good that I've had moving house to keep my mind occupied, as think I'd have gone crazy thinking about it - but then people at work say how distracted I've been in the past month.... Just loads of things wirling in my head. Not sure what I'll do when we've moved house and thus cycle has finished - thought my sister liked drama in her life, think I've topped her now!!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Just watched the local news and they said for the clinic that I'm going to they have had a really good success rate for older women (that'll be me then) where they use glue to make the egg stick to the lining after transplant! 
Sounds positive!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Any news


----------



## pcsoph2890

Been back - starting ivf on day 1 next month (approx 22nd April ish) then start the meds on roughly CD 18
They gave us this flow chart of when I inject one thing, then inject something else. Think husband has finally realised how much I'll have to inject myself!

Had big meltdown the other night - in my meltdown I was questioning whether hubby wanted me to get pregnant - needless to say he said he hadn't gone thru the past 20 months of ttc if he didn't want it!
He then said that it was up to me when we started/ stopped ivf as it'll be me going thru it all. But he said that he wants two kids.

Not worried about the physical side but just the emotional side how we'll cope, will we be strong enough. Will we cope if it doesn't work Tec.

But I have THE most supportive family, friends and work mates so they are all behind me and two of them have gone through it themselves - so they are good people to talk to and know exactly how I feel!!!

How did yours go????


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Glad ur getting started. I know exactly what u mean. We had a horrible appt. 
been told that 4 ppl got his results wrong and actually we won't conceive without icsi. Even Ivf won't work. 
Major shock. 
We r now being rushed through our next appt is may 20th as it takes upto 8 weeks for one of the results to def be back for him then we should be prepared for icsi. 
Not sure how I will get a date as have irregular cycles? 
Did u take ur stuff home with u? To inject. 
I have literally cried my eyes out every day. 
I never thought at 25 I would have to go thro this. 
I'm still in the shock stage which I hope to come thro soon
I have told two close friends but only because I was such a state and they were so worried. 
I can't bare telling people. 
Just been looking at how many eggs to transfer what r u think one or two? 
X


----------



## pcsoph2890

I was like that to begin with, but then after awhile it becomes a bit surreal and matter of fact.
We are thinking that going through ivf will give us a better chance than what we are doing ourselves!
But at it age you have fantastic odds of it working must be nearly 50%!!!

The shock Does wear off. I'm just trying to remain as stress free as poss,but hard when moving house next weekend - but glad I'm not starting the meds until after the move so can get it over with. But I've been lucky that I've had that to think about, as I think it'd be a lot different if I was just thinking of the ivf!!!

No I've not taken the meds. One CD1 you call them up, as you need to go in and be shown how to inject, then on day 18-21 they shut you down. Then after 2_3 weeks they start stimulating you. They scan you every other day to make sure that the meds are working and not over stimulating you.
Then towards the end they give you another drug to mature the eggs.
They then retrieve them. You know there and then how many they retrieved. Hubby does his sample. They will then decide whether it'll be icsi or ivf.
They they let them grow as much to a blastocyst stage, and postpone back in.
My work colleague said they call you every day to let you know how the eggs are doing, how they are growing, if any didn't make it.which she said is the hardest, it's almost like you have a dog in the vet and update you like . It ate, wagging it's tail etc.

Then once the egg is in you put a pessary inside you for the next ttw to keep the lining ok. Then if you get pregnant you continue taking it for the next 9 weeks!!!

So I feel like we are in the best hands of the experts. There is nothing more we can do apart from being stress free! (Not sure how you can achieve that) 

But tell people - you'll be surprised who else has gone through it, in fact it appears to me to be quite common. They can be a really good support, as your friends can sympathise with you but still no one really knows how you feel unless they have gone through it!!! 
I don't think even partners know how we feel at times. Think my hubby was shocked when I had the meltdown the other night. But now I'm ok, just think I needed to have a release - 

I'm planning after implantation I'm off sick for two weeks at work. I'm doing nothing except laying on sofa with feet up to make sure that little egg sticks!!!

Least we'll be going through it together at the same time so we can support each other. Have you had it internal scan yet? How many follicles have you got?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Thanku for all this information. 
No we have to wait until the next appt 20th may fr the of oh results to come back so they know its not treatable. One result apparently can take upto 8 weeks so that's the long wait bit. 
Once that's done they sed we will be put on the waiting list and removed straight away due to the mess up. 
So u will have had ur Ivf by the time I even have my appt. 
what count did ur oh have? 
We def have to have icsi. 
I hope I come through this soon as total mess at the moment. 
I will be thinking of u all the way x


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Thanku for all this information. 
No we have to wait until the next appt 20th may fr the of oh results to come back so they know its not treatable. One result apparently can take upto 8 weeks so that's the long wait bit. 
Once that's done they sed we will be put on the waiting list and removed straight away due to the mess up. 
So u will have had ur Ivf by the time I even have my appt. 
what count did ur oh have? 
We def have to have icsi. 
I hope I come through this soon as total mess at the moment. 
I will be thinking of u all the way x


----------



## pcsoph2890

After his wash he was about 5m. But good swimmers! Think cause of my age 37 they're shoving me through quickly, as they seem to want to start me asap! 
We might have to icsi won't know until the day what they decide!!!

Least we have this option, years ago we just wouldn't know!

We gave it a good go this month timing wise probably the best timing for a good while. So it was last chance saloon before science takes over!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Oh couldn't give a accurate result as less than 56k :( poor motility 
U have a great chance. Do we get one free try? 
X


----------



## pcsoph2890

That's a long wait if they are doing sperm count then surely it'll be ready within days, as they have to count him as soon as sample done to get the true reading???

But keep trying you never know.....


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Because they messed up he had another sa done the next day and got results that day (surprising what they can do) 
He's had to have lots of bloods done and thinks its the cf test that takes so long. 
Once we have them back we have out appt and hopefully start preparing. 
Which clinic did u go with. 
I think wer going with nurture. Oh sed he doesn't care aslong as it works but he's still in the initial shock x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yes going to nurture too at qmc. The nurse told us without telling us it was the best place as results better!!!! So far they are lovely and explain things very well!

Oh dear 56k is very low. But with icsi you only need one little swimmer to get injected into the egg so it should be ok!!!

I think it knocks their manhood knowing that their swimmers aren't good enough/or enough of them... US women just get on with it and deal with it better!
My hubby still can't understand why even one doesn't get thru....


----------



## pcsoph2890

We get one whole injectable cycle. What ever gets fertilized gets frozen. Then we can use one of the frozen ones again.

After that you have to fund it yourself! So literally two goes with one egg at each time!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I know what u mean. Nurture has the best results. :) 
How many eggs do u think ul have put back in? I think I want to risk two going in. 30% chances of twins if its successful but worth the risks in my mind what's ur thoughts x


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Sorry just seen ur second response. Do if some get frozen u can try again with them for free?


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yes that's my understanding you a whole cycle free (incl injectable etc, retrieval and implant) then freeze the extras, then you get one more chance with a frozen egg on nhs.

If you went private I think you can have more without back in, cause ur paying!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

How long did it take from ur last clinic appt to get ur letter for nurture? And funding? Xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Within a week. Then you call them on days 1-5 of cycle for them to do the internal scan. That is really interesting. You see your womb, overview, tubes. The scanner person tells you how it looks there and then.
Get your blood done for hiv, hep b & c. If he oh goes with you as well as mine didn't so it took him a further month for me to make his appt as he clearly wasn't doing it himself.

After that they book you in for another appt to discuss the results and the next step!!

So it does happen very quickly (our first appt at qmc infertility clinic was 7th Jan, they referred us to nurture straight away) we had our last appt on the 18th March, minus the month that hubby did sweet fa with arranging his appt it would have been a month quicker!


----------



## pcsoph2890

're funding they ask about children, smoking, weight if you fit those criteria funding all gets sorted automatically,nothing we have to do!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hope ours is quick too. They sed there's 2-3 month wait bit cos of what's happened they will put us on and takes us straight off. 
Just this now long wait for his bloods to come back to get through :( 
Does the letter just say ring us day 1 not a actual appt. sorry for asking so many questions lol. 
Keep me posted with everything xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yes you have questionnaires to fill.out too so they have an overall picture of you both.

They ask the woman to call them between days 1-5 of cycle to make the appt. So it is just a matter of calling up then.luckily I was on day one when I got the letter so I was able to be seen straight away!
But now I have to wait until in on CD1 again to call them, so that'll be around beginning of April now- but moving house next week so happy to get that out of the way!!

I'll tell you what though hubby and I say we should be crack and alcoholics and no jobs and we'll get pregnant straight away!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

So I may wait awhile then as I have long cycles. I know I'm just guessing lol gona be a long 7 weeks. 
I agree with ya hubby lol


----------



## pcsoph2890

But when it gets going it's gets going! As soon you have been refered it soon speeds up. It's just the waiting for your body to be to the right stage. So by the time you vet through the tests and initial consultations you'll be about right timing wise 2-3 months......

Are you going to derby or nottm one????


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Nottingham nurture. Trust in derby has gone really. Nurture have really good results so I'm hoping for both of us xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Ahhh good, got to go where the results are good!!!!

As I keep telling myself someone has to be in the successful % and no reason why it shouldn't be us!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Also have u had the due thro tubes things and tests like that or is that what ur appointment is? X


----------



## pcsoph2890

No cause . If having ivf it doesn't matter how the tubes are. But the internal scan looks at the tubes anyway.

Your first appt during the 1-5 day will be bloods, and internal scan (like a vibrator with condom on inserted inside you) then you will be given another appt at the same time as arranging the day 1-5 appt to discuss the results. If your hubby has already given several.samples he won't need to give another one as they will have those results already.

At that appt they discussed with us the flow chart of what happens when (such as when on the injections starts and for what it does) time scales, possible side effects, problems that could happen etc. (I would try to take a photo of it and attach it, but no idea how to do it on here..... 
But from.starting on day 18 - I inject myself to stop overuse (2-3 week-long this)
Then call them on day 1 of period to start injecting myself to stimulate myself. 
Every other day scan to check on how I am progressing (this happens at 7:30am each time)
Then as I'm getting g to the right stage I inject myself with something else to mature the eggs.
They then retrieve the eggs (General/light sedation) needle up through vagina to pop the follicles.
Stay in hospital for 2-3 hrs afterwards - hubby does a sample 
They call daily to let you know how they are getting on
When they have progressed to the right stage - hopefully day 5 blastocyst they call you up to put the egg inside you.
You put pressary inside your vagina to keep.lining ok
test In two weeks
if negative end if cycle 
If pregnant keep Inserting the pessary until week 9

So simples!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Thanks so much :)))) 
Day 18 u start injecting? Wouldn't u have already ovulated by then? 
I just can't wait to get started. I will be thinking of u. 
Will u be ok injecting? Xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Apparently the needles are tiny (not like when you have your bloods taken). The train you how to do it - either in stomach or thigh area! Hubby looking forward to having ago but not sure if that is cause he wants to feel what it is like or to cause me pain!!! Ha ha!!!

Yeah would've O by then, but they are just shutting ur ovaries down..... So everything else works as you still get af as usual!


----------



## pcsoph2890

I should start injecting on or around 22nd April......


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Bet u really can't wait. 
How long did it take for the shock to wear off. I'm still a emotional train wreck a week later can't seem to get a grip on this one x


----------



## lilyV

yikes, a week later and you're still not feeling 'normalish'? :-(


----------



## pcsoph2890

Erm not sure how long it took - it'll vary from me to you too.

Think the house being sold and dealing with that find' t give me much time to think too much about it. But it does hit me like a tonne brick at times and I have a crying session which makes me feel better and gets rid of the emotion that built up!

Once things start rolling with appts at nurture you realise the scarysness isn't too scary - but having said that I'm still shit scared about it all!!! More the what ifs and buts that may or may not happen!!! And the fact it's so out of our hands there is nothing I can do apart from being as stress free as possible and rest completely afterwards too it's letting mother nature do it's job!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I don't think normally is how I will ever feel. 
Just keeps going through my head that I prob won't have a baby. 
That il never give birth. 
Have u done anything differently in terms of trying be healthy ready it? 
Wer moving home soon too so just keep waiting for the date and hoping itl keep me really busy. 
Every situation keeps going thro my head. 
They haven't mentioned a sperm donor yet so I'm hoping they don't think we'l need one. 
Then I think what if its my body aswell. 
Can't wait to hear how u get on. :) so excited for u xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yes that is what upsets me the most thinking I may never get pregnant. I am thinking that if worst case scenario there is always adoption, as do not want a sperm doner, I want my husband's child. So the though I might never have a bump or look like I'm pregnant I would feel cheated. I know in my heart of hearts I will be a mother one day - just might not be what I imagined to get there!

In regard to being more healthy, I try not to have too much caffeine - but I think that millions of women drink, get drunk, drink caffeine before they find out they are pregnant I'm not putting my life on hold, cause it'd be a bloody boring life without a glass of wine (not a big drinker anyway) I don't smoke - gag at the smell of cigarettes anyway. The only thing I take is folic acid - but then if I forget the odd day hey ho!!!!

In a way I'm glad there is something wrong cause I understand why it may not be working, rather than nothing wrong with either one of us, and it being unexplained!!! Also I can get my head round it all.

Plus if there is something wrong with you that'll all be bypassed by going through icsi.... as long as there is one little swimmer and one egg it'll be possible. In being so young you have so much going for you in regard to success rates. Me cause I'm 38 in April my eggs are getting to be old girls now and the less . Likely it'll be to work. But there is more chance of it working than what is happening the natural way!

We are in the best possible hands of the experts, they know what to do to get the best result which is a go home with a baby. Not many people will be able to see their children when they are a few cells old!!!!

I try to remain positive as I think negative thinking is not good, but I stay realistic about the process too!

You'll be fine - your head just needs time to process things. Once things get moving its surreal in as much it's like it's happening to someone else, but you know it's happening g to you!!!!

I'm sure they'll be loads more breakdowns I have in the next two months, which I'll get over and move onto the next thing to wobble about!!!!

As I said I know I will be a mum someday - it's just the route that takes I have no control over!!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

I was hopeful this month as we bedded I thought at the right time.

Been to the loo just now and got some pink spotting!!!! 

Got to wait two days for AF to show her head as I'm pretty much bang on time every month and make that call to get my IVF started.

Bit gutted to be honest as I was hoping we'd timed it right and we'd get caught this month - alas not to be, and its going to be all mechanical and technical for us!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Aw I'm sorry. But after much time and space I am excited to start the icsi process. 
And hearing ur story will make it easier too. 
Just think few weeks time :) 
I'm excited to hear how it goes 
Xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Oh I'm glad your feeling like that now! You'll be surprised how many people know of people going through the same as us! It still shocks me how people get pregnant!!

I'll keep you posted, as you'll be going to the same place and people, so makes it a lot more relevant!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

The oh is still not as accepting. How's urs. I have only told two people not informed work yet as we still have our last appt in may to attend. 6 weeks tomorrow. :) 
I guess we have to accept it quicker cos its happening to us. 
I just hope we both get our bumps this year. 
We have enough saved ready for another try this year. 
Have u been doing any more research? Or just going to take it as it comes? 
Xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

R u trying every other day cos of sperm count? I'm not tracking anymore just leaving it to nature (irregular cycles) didnt know if u was too xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Just taking it as it comes now.... Waiting for af to show her mean nasty head tomorrow. Spotting getting worse. Feel gutted and a bit emotional today thinking no more naturally trying for a couple of months.
I try every other day, but it seems we argue, late off work, his training gets in the way - this month we did it 4 days two/one day before ov and it doesn't seem to have helped at all!!!

My hubby tends to hide his emotions quite a bit and then he'll have a big blow out which usually means I get the brunt of it!!! 
He is very matter of fact and likes to know this will happen, then that but o be honest it probably went in one ear and out the other - he just wanted to know when he has to give his sample, not the ins and out for me!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

That's no good for u. He needs to know what u have to go through. 
He needs to support u. 
Atleast it's the start of it all now. No more waiting. 
Wer trying twice a week now as his sperm needs to build up as its so low. 
I don't know any actual facts but pretty sure we don't have any chance conceiving naturally. 
I hope the witch isn't to awful for u. 
Iv been emotional this evening cried through everything. Had to go check the calandar to see if I could be coming on but there's no chance only on cd 20 lol. 
Do u phone the hospital cd1? 
Xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

having a really shit day so far today emotional as hell. Hubby doesn't help matters tho nit picking at me. Then taking the piss out of me for feeling like this- now he is in a mood as i can't explain why i'm feeling like shit - as if i did it'd all be you said this, you act like this, it'd just seem that it was all him - and it's not -its just everything...... how can you explaion PMS??

Don't think he really has a clue how i'm feeling - think now the house has been sorted it's hit me again.and the fact that i'm feeling all pmt'ish makes it 10 x worse too! He keeps saying it'll be alright but i know it won't!!! 

Could quite do with a day on my own to mope around and wallow in my self pity - get it out of my system!!

I'll be glad when today is over! AF comes and i can make that phone call!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Can u not get a couple of hours to urself. 
I'm crying a lot over all this when u think ur ok it starts again so I can only imagine with pmt in top it's horrendous. I'm lucky to have not gone through that yet
Maybe ya need to tell him how u feel. That ur in it together and need some more support. 
My oh hasn't sed it but I'm sure they both feel like its there fault that we have to go through this. We know we have to accept it but they prob feel weaker because its not happening to them as such. Bet they feel pretty helpless. I reassure him all the time but sometimes wonder when il get reassured. I know it's selfish. 
I hope the witch shows really soon so u can start ur new journey. :) 
Ur waits almost over :) just keep thinking positive even when it's so difficult xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

I feel better now..... although had a family member over looking at the new house asking when I was going to be filling the three spare rooms.... Just fake laughed and said see what happens when we are in the house..... (hid all the nurture paperwork)
Their two kids were over creating havok, so no time what so ever to dwell on it!
I'm sure af will show her true head tomorrow. Just having old brown spotting today. Then to call nurture and get the ball rolling!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Did the witch show? Xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Well kind of, not really a full on, but dribs and crabs! (Sorry if tmi) so called nurture and left a email for an appt, will call them back tomorrow!

Hubby was asking whether I had called them yet and when I started explain how they class 1st day as being the first day you get a red bleed - think it was Tmi for him!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I thought it was that aslong as its before 12 Ish u can class it as day one.
Atleast he's showed interest in his own way lol x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Well normally I'm bang on time - but think she'll be full flow tomorrow. It's only when I wipe that I get anything!
I know she is just teasing me now!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yep and if ur anything like me ur mind starts wondering could this be lol. And I start googling. Lol. I even tho know there's fat chance and I'm wondering all the time lol x


----------



## pcsoph2890

Ha me too - thought this month I had a temp dip on 8dpo, and was sooo tired, so thought it was the month - but alas no!!! I was googling it like mad....

I wonder as and when we do get pregnant ant we'll probably be symptomless!!!!! So a complete surprise (well not so much a surprise as we know there was something there just depends on whether it stuck or not)))

I wonder whether you become emotionally attached to the eggs if you get to see them in their dish???


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Do u get to see them? That's be pretty cool. 
R u having icsi? I can't remember. There was a program about Ivf truth about the Big Bang theory or something and that showed a man and woman both fine and no e of her ten eggs fertilised with Ivf but the couple with low sperm count got preg with icsi. Quite promising. 
I'm praying for us I just hope we get to the stage where they actually fertilise. I can only imagine how gutted I would be if none fertilised :( 
Every month I manage to convince myself I'm preg lol. The things we do. 
Xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Just had a right ding dong with hubby.

I've called up nurture to get the appt to sign the consents and get my medication etc all the dates they gave us - basically the date we are working to is the 21st April to start the meds, every date they gave us he was "no I'm working" I then said he'd have to take some time off to go there with me as otherwise it'll be waiting yet another month until the dates fit in with his work life! If ever they do!

It's not as if he doesn't know that I'll have to do things on specific days - and now worried I'll be going to these appts on my own in the future as "he is working". I'm at the stage to say " you call them as and when your life allows me to do things or arrange things". To say I am annoyed/frustrated etc is an understatement. Everything has to 'revolve around his life, work, training at times and I feel like I'm a right hindrance.
I just want to do what I have to do without him at times as this is clearly an inconvenience in his life!!!!

One of these days I'm really going to blow and walk out as I'll be wanting to hit him round the head with a frying pan!!! I'm so patient with him and support him and his training all the time - when I need him to do the same it's just not there!!!!

Aarrrgghh life was so simple being single.....


----------



## pcsoph2890

Further to the last when I said he'd have to take time off he had a right go at me saying he couldn't and I know nothing about the job we are both in even tho I've been in it for 10 years and him only 4!!!!! But of course I know nothing, he is the only person in the entire world that knows everything, has done everything - even though at times he is so wrong, so bang out of order it's scary, but I keep stum as its . Not worth an argument!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Oh no. I'm so sorry ur having such a tough time. Men can be so insensitive. Maybe u both need some time to cool down. 
He is failing to see what ur going to have to go thro for u both. 
Surely he can take time for atleast the first appt. 
I'm pretty accepting that il go to some on my own and some we will go together depending on ohs boss as he's about to get his old boss back in June and she's vile so if its not started by then il have to be prepared. 
This is such a traumatic time for u and I don't understand why he can't understand and support u. 
On a brighter note not long until the 21st ul be all done before my last hosp appt tho xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

He's now swapped his shifts around, which is all I wanted I'm having to do the same with my work......

However stubborn he is I think he knows (we'll in my mind I'm hoping) that he has to give on this process this cannot be timed according to him and his life, it has got to be all about me.

I'm happy in the knowledge that I'll be going to a few appts on my own and happy with that but I want him to be involved in this, he knows what's going on so I don't have to explain everything when I get back home!!!


----------



## River54

I am getting nervous/excited about our first appt. It is set for the 17th. Seem to be counting the days...I should be just in a new cycle then, if no bfp this cycle...
Not sure why I am nervous. I know now that we will just get some answers, and hopefully come up with a plan. Feels kinda like when we first started ttc, got all nervous and excited about the possibility...then after awhile it became more expecting that bfn...


----------



## pcsoph2890

It is exciting but nervous at the same time, but the drs all seem to know what they are doing and explain in simple terms what the results mean and the best course of action to take too!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi. 
I was excited at my first appt as didnt know what to expect but the nerves still kicked pretty quick. 
Hope u start getting ur answer quickly xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Just had the consents through and the lists of what I need to take when - scary I hope it makes sense when they explain it to us!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Aw good news I'm glad. :) x


----------



## pcsoph2890

I'm looking forward to tomorrow getting all the meds, and getting all the details of what to expect!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Good luck xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

wow - the amount of drugs you get given and needles is ashtonishing!

So i start down regging on Sunday 21st. Inject myself - needles about 1cm long. Do that until 1st day of period.
The continue with that drug - then on the next thursday (as everyone at nurture starts their stim drugs on a thursday) i start also with the stim drugs. 
Then they'll let me know what days i have to go in for scans. That'll be week commencing 13-20th may.
Then if all dates add up and scans look good Theatre week will be week commencing 27th May.

But the brilliant new is as i have 23 folicles there is a good chance that we have a good chance of lots of eggs, which will mean we will have a good chance of more eggs being fertilised. But i am on quite a low dose of drugs, as they don;t think they need to stimulate me too much.
They will decide on the day of popping one back into me which one they will choose as they keep dividing right up until the last minute.

But if we do not get a "take home baby" then any eggs which were frozen we can defrost and put two back in each time until the frozen stores of eggs are depleted. So fingers crossed we get more than 1 egg frozen and defrosted to a good standard.

So a bit nervous about the 1st injection - but once i get going think i'll be fine.
She showed you with a little plastic square how to inject and goes through loads of things with you - so a bit of a blur, but they tell you when top take what drugs at what times (best in the evening as they have time to take effect overnight before you get scanned!)

So feeling quite excited about getting going on sunday. AF due on the 28th April, so not long to wait, and i'm sure the next month will fly by.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi. Good luck. Brill news about follicles. Do they hange each month is it the same every month?? Xxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

As far as I'm aware your follicles are the same each month, otherwise they'd scan you more?


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Just had a little look on line. Looks like they vary and can change. How strange xx


----------



## River54

Just wanted to say - had our first fs appt yesterday, and it seemed to go well.
They did an ultrasound there, and uterus and ovaries looked fine, and I got squeezed in (lucky) on Monday for an HSG at the hospital. We got our bloods done, and dp has to book his sa.

We get a follow up on May 10th over the phone to let us know the results, and where to go from there.

They did hint that the HSG would improve fertility chances...so, here's hoping :)


----------



## pcsoph2890

I've heard hsg gives you a good clear out!

Fingers crossed the results,are ok for you both!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Yea when I had mine I researched loads and it has quite good results aslong as male factor isn't involved :) x


----------



## pcsoph2890

1st injection went well. Didn't hurt that much!!!!


----------



## pcsoph2890

so all going well so far.... AF just started so i called the clinic and they said to keep down regging until scan next wednesday to make sure i am all shut down. Then if that goes well i should start stimming Thursday.

The medication didn;t effect me too much - i feel as though i am a lot hotter than normal, even hubby said i am like hot water bottle in bed. I wake up a bit clammy - but can;t say they are night sweats. occasionally had a bit of a hot flush, - but that when i have been lugging the shopping from the boot of the car inside the house.
I had an uncontrolable irrational thoughts though for about two days - thinking that hubby could have an affiar and leave me - totally unfounded, nothing at all to base it on - but cried just thinking about the what if's.... But just felt like a severe PMS leading up to AF.

Now AF has arrived boobs stopped hurting and all symptoms stopped.

Bit bored of the injections now - the novality has definately worn off!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Glad it's going well for u and uv mastered the injections. Not long now and ul be in the tww
X


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hmmmm hopefully... looking forward to getting to the next stage now!

But there is nothing to be worried about - the injections are very easy to do, hardly feel them. although having said that the one a night ago was bad and I've got a big bruise on my stomach - but not bad for over two weeks of injections!!!

I'm actually feeling very positive about it all at the moment!!!

I went to see my friend who had a seven week old baby and it made me realise how much I want children and how easy I found it. I know it was just one day but I didn't hesitate changing him, or feeding him or handling him (I know it'll be different 3am after they have been crying for the last 24hrs) but still I could envisage myself and the hubby doing it all!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Just counting down the days til it all starts. Or we get a step closer. 
I'm not feeling positive today tho just feel like il never get a bump :( damn hormones. 
Keep me updated xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

been for the scan today and i'm totally shut down, so tomorrow i'll start the stimming drugs.
Back for another scan on Tuesday 14th, to get checked out whether i'm coming along like i should do.
So now i'll be injecting to stop my natural body taking over and another to stimulate me. 
The nurse was a bit shocked at how hard i jabbed the practice pen into the pretend skin and winced a bit - i did promise her that i do jab myself a lot gentler than that in reality - but think she was a bit worried!!! 
Hubby came and was a bit put off when he saw the vibrator that is inserted into you for the scan - but think he enjoyed seeing the TV screen showing the insides and what things look like - so at least he has an idea of what things look like - he is off next week when i have to go back - so i'll drag him along with me again - if i'm getting up early then so is he.
We walked in to the ward and was seen sraight away - whcih was a bonus - apparently the day before was manic, but it's a first come first served basis, so prefer to get in first so that we were done rather than waiting around for a while getting nervous!

Any idea when your appts will be Sammy??
Onot the next stage.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Thanks for the updates. Glad ur coming on nicely :)
And glad ur forcing hubby along lol. 
We have a hosp appointment on the 20th it's been a very long wait. 
The senior nurse stated that we would go on the waiting list but be pulled off straight away so I'm hoping that it won't be long :( how long was it before u heard from nurture? 
Oh wants to go away end of June but I'm hoping out first appt or some kind of something will be starting what do I think? 
R u bruised from injections? Xxxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

When you start all depends on where you are in your cycle, so it'll all depend on that. You'll have all your internal scans first and bloods etc, then you have to wait until the first day of af, then you call them, go in to sign all the consents then come day 21 or whatever is relevant for your cycle then you start on that day!!!
I'm sure you'll be ok - as if you start the meds you can take them with you! Go on holiday as afterwards you are tied I to injecting at the same time everyday! And some of the stim drugs have to be kept in the fridge too!!!

No not bruised really at all,I did have two small ones but I think that's cause I jabbed a bit hard. But the needles are that fine you hardly feel them at all!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hiya. 
Hope all is ok. 
Just thought I'd share a success story with u that we have just heard from a friend. 
33 yrs old low hormone wasnt popping eggs on own. Oh low sperm. 
Retrieved only 5 eggs. Only two fertilised and only one made it to day 3. They transferred day 3 cos of fear of waiting and now there 20 weeks. 
Also not sure if u watched this morning earlier but it's had me in years about Tina Malone the actresses Ivf journey which at 50 was also a success :) 
Keep strong xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

well went for a scan Tuesday - i have 19 growing folicles, one of which is 1.9mm big and the dominant. They are waitingf or the lining to get thicker now, and for the little folicles to get bigger without the bigger ones getting too big.

Got another scan tomorrow again, so hopefully they have all grown again and the lining is a lot thicker (albeit 3 days later) They told me to stay on the same level of meds.
So come tomorrow will ask them re eta of when i'll be expected to go into hospital as need to let work know.

I hear loads of sucess stories - and it sounds wierd but i know it'll work for us, whether on this cycle or with frozen embies i KNOW it'll work - just got a good feeling - but still remaining positive and realistic about it all!

When are you likely to go for your appts??

xx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I love your positivity. And I have all my fingers and toes crossed. I however can't imagine going through this process let alone being preg. 
Our appt at the royal is Monday. Hopefully il know more then. 
Just sucks my cycle is longer so can't guess where il be. 
Xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

but once you have that appt you'll know what they can offer you and the time zooms by very quickly, and once i was in the system i stopped being a bit emotional about it all. I'm in the hands of the doctors and there is absoletly nothig what so ever i can do to help at this time.
Come when the egg put back in then that is down to me and my body and total relaxment from me at that time. If it doesn;t work then it wasn't meant to be with that egg - there is an egg which is our potential child somewhere, it just isn't the right time for it yet!

You'll be fine once in the system - plus they have ways of making you more regular i'm sure, so once on all the drugs the pressure is off re looking at body symptoms, EWCM, OPK's - so it is actually a relief not waiting for those signs. Now i'm just willing my overies to get bigger and grow those eggs!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hey, another scan today and 21 follicles and 4 good big ones!
So they have asked me to go back on Monday for egg retrieval. 

I have to keep with the down reg meds reduce the stim ones tonight. Then tomorrow they'll call me when to take the trigger shot then that'll determine what time I go into hospital!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Last scan today - though it was broken, so hubby sAved the day and pushed it in!!!

Drinking a bottle (between us both though mind you!!!) Of wine to celebrate the last jab - no more from Monday!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Egg retrieval and got 20 eggs - now they are doing icsi tonight and they'll call me between. 8-10 to let us know how many fertilized
They'll let us know whether it'll be day 3 or 5 transfer I'm hoping for day 5!!!


----------



## Katy3411

Hi, hope you don't mind but I've been reading your posts over the last couple of days. DH and I found out 4 weeks ago that our only hope of getting pregnant is with icsi. Our GP has referred us and we are just waiting to here from the QMC. It's really helpful to read what you are going through knowing that it is likely to be exactly we will have to do at some point! 

Wishing you all the luck in the world over the next couple of weeks x


----------



## Katy3411

Oops just read that back - meant hear not here! Must be more tired than I thought :)


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hey Katy my pleasure!!!

So update as of this morning:-
20 eggs retrieved
14 were mature so those injected with the sperm
9 fertilized as of this morning

So they want to go onto the day 5 blastocyst stage which will mean transfer will be Saturday!!!

Relieved today the least - I just want enough to have a few frozen for us!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Katy once you get started you zoom through the process, all that holds you back is waiting to get to the right point in the cycle!!!
qmc are brilliant and really look after you too! 

I feel tender around the stomach area (internally) but after the ovaries have been prodded 20 times not surprised!!! But nothing that paracetamol doesn't cure!!!!

The whole process is so interesting esp when you have the internal scans - seeing parts of you that you'd never normally see.
Then the I injections are a breeze. It looks complicated to begin with, but the needles are so fine you hardly feel them. I found the stomach area better than the thigh, easier to grab hold of!

Keep us updated with your progress too. Always good to sound off to people who live in the same area and going to the same clinics etc!!!


----------



## Katy3411

Glad to hear you're not feeling too bad. Those numbers are great! Will keep my fingers crossed for Saturday for you :)

It really is good to be able to talk to others who have been there. Not many people know our situation and the few that do have been supportive but don't really understand.

As hard as it was to find out we had to go down this route, I'm looking forward to getting on with it. Can you remember how long it took from being referred to hearing from the hospital? And how long you had to wait for an appointment? That's the only frustrating thing at the moment, not having a clue how long its going to be till we can start things moving! I feel a bit like I'm in limbo until we hear something.

I've also got about half a stone to lose to get under the bmi limit for NHS funding, so desperately trying to shift that!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Well we had our first appt at qmc on the 7th Jan. It was about month from the gp federal to that appt. Then we started the injections come middle of April. The things that hold things up are having to wait for the right time in your cycle to do some specific things things such as internal scans, bloods, and actually starting the injections s etc.
Plus my hubby was a nightmare getting his bloods done (as you have to have hiv, hep b & c tests before they start anything) so in the end of hassling him each day I made the appt for him to move things on! 
So it was a very swift process once in the system!


----------



## Katy3411

Wow that is much quicker than I was expecting! The GP sent our referral letter off about 2 or 3 weeks ago so hopefully we should hear soon!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yes it happens very quickly to be honest! 

Once you are on the ride and dates have been set you tend to become less emotional about General things - I used to break down all of a sudden thinking this was not supposed to be in my life plan. But you deal with the cards that life has thrown at you.


----------



## pcsoph2890

hey there...

I had my ET today. One egg, they were very happy with the egg (blastocyst stage) it was beginning to break from the shell too which they were very happy with - they are mailing us a photo of the egg on monday too keep. They are very hopeful that this shouls work, so i have been vegging in the garden all day (and got slighty burnt from the hot weather)

They said that 9 eggs fertilised, but only 6 made it to the blastocyst stage and 2 of those were worthy of freezing.
As i was wheeled out of the room the embriologyst (?) said that she would be freezing 3 - and as there is a 30% chance of one of them not making the thawing process we would be left with 2 - which is a good total!!

I am so relieved that i have 3 frozen as a backup in case this one doesn't work!!!

Now just got to wait two weeks to test now!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Fingers crossed for u xxxxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Hey Sammy...... how you doing??

Just to let you know I did a hpt on day 7&9 post transfer - came back positive. Got two more tests to take to quadruple the fact it's positive then I'll start to believe it albeit being very cautious about it for the time being!!!

So cause your at nurture too and a younger age bracket fingers crossed for you too!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

That's amazing. I'm so happy for u. 
We have gone to care and start in August. 
We have to book out pre treatment scans this week and oh has to have MERC. 
Didnt realise u could test that early. Wow amazing xxxxx


----------



## mizza1987

Congratulations!! Have been following your stories in the background :0) xxx


----------



## River54

congrats!


----------



## pcsoph2890

Did a clearblue test as well today as hubby still isn't convinced it's worked and it came back "pregnant 2-3" which is pretty much bang on.
They said test on or around 7th June. So just couldn't wait so tested Friday and a very faint line. Sunday line clear and defined. Then today positive!!!! So don't see the point of testing anymore - but have three more tests to use so might just use them to see the line Getting g darker!!!

So excited for you Sammy, where ever you go you have great odds given your age, it's pretty much 50% success rate!

After nearly two years of saying "no not yet, still trying" it is very surreal to know (at the moment) that it has worked. Just hope that it sticks and is meant to be!!!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

That's brill news. So they advise u to test from day 14? 
U tested so early. Ur so lucky :) 
It gives me hope to know it worked for u. 
Just the wait is killing me. 
I pray for ur sticky bean just like I have prayed it would work for u :) 
U deserve it :) cxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

They just said test on or around the 7th June.

I succumbed and tested as I read others got positives from day 8pt, so thought I'd give it a go and there was a v faint line, so much I did the test early Friday, left it on the side as thought it was a negative and went back to sleep.looked again and saw the faint line!!! Showed hi by who claimed not to see it and said I was Imagining it.So tested Sunday and the line clear and thick came up within the 3 minute window they say to leave before looking!
Now the clear blue one physically saying I'm pregnant!!!

Cause I had a day 5 blast put back in I was 13 days past "ovulation" when I tested, usually enough time to test, cause this past month I have been all fake cycle wise the last time I had af I think was late April (believe round my birthday 23rd) so I hope the clinic sort out my due date (think it'll be February if God's willing) cause they. calculate it on first day of last period!!! 

Still can't quite believe it at the moment and just praying it sticks!!!!


----------



## mizza1987

Got everything crossed for you and your husband that you have a sticky one :0) wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Keep in touch :) xxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Mizza - didn't you get pregnant naturally befgore you had to get assistance?? If so how is it going?


----------



## mizza1987

I did. i'm 22 weeks now, and so far it's all been ok. bit sick in the beginning and was quite dizzy so had to eat 2 hourly! now i'm eating 5 smaller meals a day and it's keeping me from feeling too dizzy :0) xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

wow!!!! That's amazing!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

I can't stop researching. Which in turn is making me realise just how many ppl don't have success ever no matter how many times they try. 
Did u research? 
I'm literally driving myself insane! 
Xx


----------



## pcsoph2890

I'm on a thread in assisted conception, and another girl is at the same clinic as me Nd she has just found out it worked too.......
For someone your age the odds are so high. Ok it might not work this time but there is almost a 50/50 chance it'll work, so it will work next time!
I know it's easy to say don't research but you'll drive yourself insane!!!


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi. Is it going ok? 
Iv had some good news. I know have my aug appointment in June :) 
I had a thought that the reason I had to wait for so long was because of the nhs so I have stopped sateliting and gone straight to care and my appt is now the day after my scan. So excited. Hope u keep in touch xxx


----------



## pcsoph2890

Oh that's brilliant news. Now ur on the path it'll all be complete mind mess to begin with but they explain each stage what to take when so it's dead easy. Injecting is a peice of piss after the first one.


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi mizza and pcsoph. 
Icsi worked!!!! Bfp last couple of days. Hope both ur pregnancies are going well. 
Such a emotional rollercoaster. 
Take care xxxx


----------



## mizza1987

YAY I'm so so so happy for you!!! :0) I'm 36 weeks now - it goes so quick!! X


----------

